#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  كلمات فى رثاء الوطن

## gamalelnagar197

يعنى إيه كلمة وطن!!؟؟
اعلم أنكم جميعا تتمتعون بنفس القدر من السذاجة الذى أتمتع به وأنكم مثلى تظنون انه سؤال من السهل الإجابة عليه 
أعزائي لا تتسرعوا واسمعوا الحكاية قبل أن تتورطوا مثلى فى محاولة الإجابة وهى حتما ستكون محاولة غير مأمونة العواقب .فنحن فى الوطن العربى السعيد

كما تلاحظون.. إذا كنتم تلاحظون فعلا 
أنى أهوى أحيانا مشاكسة السلطة بضم السين وان كنت اعشق السلطة بفتح السين

ولكنى كعادتنا العربية الأصيلة كنت حريصا دائما أن تكون مشاكساتي تلك من بعيد لبعيد . يعنى بالكلام فقط .فكما تعرفون الكلام هو السلعة الوحيدة التى نجيد إنتاجها 

ولكن ازدادت الأخبار التى تعلن أن الحكومة المصرية بدأت فى بيع مصر وأنها قاربت الانتهاء من بيعها حتى قيل انه لم يتبقى غير الهرم والنيل 
وبما أنني مواطن مصري 
مما يعنى أنى امتلك جزء من هذا الوطن
وبما أنني غير موافق على بيع الوطن أو على الأقل غير موافق على بيع الجزء الخاص بى منه 
فقد توجهت إلى قسم البوليس لأحرر محضر يمنع الحكومة من بيع نصيبى فى الوطن 
وهكذا استحضرت تاريخ بلادى وجدودى كله وتمثلت الملك مينا يهتف بى حافظ على الدولة التى أنشأتها لكم من سبعة آلاف عام 
واستحضرت الملك أحمس يصرخ لقد طردت الهكسوس لأحرر لكم مصر فكيف تبيعونها 
واستحضرت صلاح الدين يصرخ فى وجهي لقد حفظت مصر لكم من الصليبيين فكيف تفرطون فيما تركناه لكم وتبيعونها لهم ؟؟
واستحضرت الفارس قطز قاهر المغول يقول لقد حفظت مصر لكم من المغول فدافعوا عما تركته لكم 
واستحضرت الزعيم احمد عرابى يقف شاهرا سيفه ويصرخ والله لسنا عبيدا أو عقارا ولن نورث بعد اليوم 
واستحضرت جمال عبد الناصر يصرخ لقد قمت بالثورة وطردت الإنجليز وأممت لكم كل أملاك مصر فكيف تفرطون فيها ؟؟

وتصورا انتم مظاهرة من الملك مينا والملك البطل أحمس وصلاح الدين وقطز واحمد عرابى والزعيم جمال عبد الناصر تتجسد فى شخص واحد.. 
شاء سوء حظى أن أكون هو

وتوجهت بهذه الهيأة إلى قسم البوليس 
ويبدو انه كان فى مظهرى ما أوحى للجندى على الباب أن يتنحى من طريقى 
مما زادني ثقة فى صحة وصواب ما أنا مقدم عليه وشعرت بزيادة تأثير هؤلاء العظماء على شخصي الذى لا يمتلك أي شئ من صفاتهم وسلطاتهم (ولكنه الحظ الأغبر الذى وضعهم بداخلي ) 
ووجدت نفسى أمام الضابط 
ولا اعرف ماذا فى هيأتي استفزه لأجده يقول لى نعم عايز إيه ؟؟
وكانت لهجته غير مريحة 
ولكنى وتحت تأثير هؤلاء العظماء الذين احتشدوا بداخلى 
وتحت تأثير أنى أحد أفراد الشعب الذى يعمل هذا الضابط فى خدمته ويتقاضى مرتبه من امواله
قلت له أتكلم كويس أنت عارف بتكلم مين !!!
فتحفز فى جلسته وقال يعنى حاكون باكلم مين ؟؟؟
فقلت له أنا الشعب 
وأشرت بإصبعي إلى الشعار المرفوع فوق رأسه لأنبهه انه المفروض أن يكون فى خدمتى طبقا لهذا الشعار المرفوع فوق رأسه 
فقد كان شعار الشرطة المصرية هو الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب 
ولكن إصبعي توقف فى الطريق 
بعد أن وقعت عيني على الشعار لأجده وقد تم تعديله ليكون 
الشرطة والشعب فى خدمة الوطن!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟

وافقت من ذهولي على صرخة الضابط وهو يقول 
نعم يا روح ..... بتقول أنت مين؟؟؟
وصدرت من فمه أصوات معبرة لا توجد حروف لكتابتها 
ثم اكمل أنت باين عليك شيوعى ابن.....
لا اعرف لماذا أحسست أن كل من كانوا بتلك المظاهرة قد فضلوا العودة إلى كتب التاريخ ... ربما احتراما للتاريخ

فقلت له يا سعادة الباشا (لاحظوا بدأ استخدامى لكلمات التفخيم)واستمرت كلماتى يا سعادة الباشا ماعدش فيه شيوعية خلاص الموضوع وما فيه ....
ولكن سعادته لم يدعني اكمل بل صرخ تبقى أخواني ابن ....
مازال سيداته مصرا على ذكر كل أفراد عائلتي نساءا ورجالا بكل خير 
فقلت له يا باشا أنا راجل غلبان وعمري ماكان لى فى السياسة 
فهدأ قليلا ربما تكون كلمة غلبان لها بعض التأثير القوى على أصحاب السلطة
وعاد إلى اتخاذ مجلسه وقال أمال مالك داخل نافش ريشك وعمال تقولى أنا موش عارف إيه ...
عايز إيه ؟؟؟ خلص أنا موش فاضى ل.....
فقلت له يا باشا انتم شعاركم مش كان الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب !!!!
فضحك كثيرا وقال يخرب عقلكم انتم كنتم مصدقين 
لكن برضه علشان الناس... اللي زيك غيرناه وقلنا الحقيقة
الشرطة والشعب فى خدمة الوطن 
فقلت له اهو أنا يا باشا بقى جاى علشان الوطن ده 
فنظر إلى مندهشا كأنه يستغرب أن تكون لأمثالي أي علاقة بذلك الوطن الذى هو فى خدمته 

فسألته يا باشا يعنى إيه وطن؟؟
فنظر إلى متفرسا 
فأكملت وشرحت له معنى الوطن وكيف أن كل فرد فى الشعب يمتلك بحكم المواطنة جزء من الوطن وانه لكي تتصرف الحكومة فى الوطن فيجب أن تستأذن اصحابة أي ملاكه أي الشعب أي أنا بصفتي واحد من الشعب 
والى هنا 
يبدو انه لم يستطع منع باقي حواسه أن تشارك لسانه فى متعة الاشتراك فى ذلك الحوار الراقي الممتع من وجهة نظره .
وهكذا اشتركت كل أجزاء جسده فى عزف سيمفونية رائعة تمثل أرقى معاني الحوار بين السلطة العربية والشعب العربى أي سلطة وأي شعب المهم أن يكون عربى ليستطيع أن يتمتع بمثل ذلك الحوار 
حيث قامت يده اليسرى بافتتاح العزف فى متوالية رائعة وسريعة وكانت يده اليمنى تمثل ضربات الطبلة الكبيرة فى سيمفونية القدر لبيتهوفن بينما كانت قدمه اليسرى هى الكمان المجنون وقامت قدمه اليمنى بعزف طبلة الختام .

وافقت من ذهولي لأجد الطبيب يقول طبعا هو يعانى من اضطراب فى القلب وسقط واصطدمت رأسه بالأرض مما نتج عنه الإصابات الموضحة بالتقرير 

وهكذا وجدت نفسى أمام وكيل النيابة الذى جلس يضحك وهو يسألني أنت بقى عايز حقك من الوطن ؟؟
فقلت له نعم . والغريب انه كان هو نفسه الضابط ولكن فى هيئة النيابة 
ونظرت فوقه لأجد نفس الشعار
النيابة والشعب فى خدمة الوطن
فقلت له يا بيه ماهو الوطن اهو عندكم أنا عايز حقى منه 
ولا اعرف هل خيل لى أم أن نفس السيناريو تكرر ثانية بنفس القطعة الموسيقية 

ووجدت نفسى أمام القاضى فى المحكمة وكان هو نفسه الضابط فى هيئة قاضى ونظرت فوق رأسه لأجد نفس الشعار 
العدل والقضاء والشعب فى خدمة الوطن 
وسألني مندهشا أنت حقيقي عايز حقك فى الوطن 
فقلت له نعم وأكملت يا بيه الحكومة يظهر زهقت من الوطن وقررت تبيعه 
الأول قالوا حنبيع علشان نسدد ديون الوطن ومافضلش إلا الهرم والنيل ولقيتهم بيقولوا الديون زادت قلت حاستنى إيه الحق حقى قبل ما يبيعوه 
فسألني مندهشا وحتعمل بحقك ده إيه؟؟؟
فأجبته 
يا بيه أنا ما عنديش حاجة أسيبها لولادى حاسيبلهم حته من الوطن أمال لو أبني فى يوم حب يموت فدا حاجة يموت فدا إيه إذا أنا بعت الوطن؟؟
فرد متهكما يا سيدي إذا كان على موت ابنك سيب علينا إحنا المهمة دى 
فقلت له يا بيه طيب لو أنا وافقت وبعت والمشترى جه وطردنى أنا وعيالى أروح فين ؟؟وساعتها موش حاقدر امنعه حقه واشتراه بفلوسه والمشترى يا بيه أنت عارفه من غير ما يشترى بيعمل إيه أمال لما يشترى بقى ويبقى فعلا صاحب حق 
فسألني تقصد مين؟؟
فقلت له يابيه وهو فيه حد غيرهم بيشترى فى الآخر حتلاقيهم هم الشاريين 
فسألني يعنى أنت فعلا مصمم تاخد حقك من الوطن 
فقلت له يابيه علشان أحافظ عليه هو الإنسان من غير وطن يسوى إيه !!

وكان التليفزيون يذيع وقائع زيارة الرئيس لشرم الشيخ ومداعبته لمجموعة من السائحات الفاتنات.. كالعادة
وكانت إشارة القناة التليفزيونية الإعلام والشعب فى خدمة الوطن
وسألني القاضى وكيف تريد أن تأخذ حقك 
فقلت له لا أريد أخذه أريد التحفظ عليه وعدم بيعه فهو ملك لى وأنا ارفض البيع

ولا اعرف متى سمعت القاضى يسأل زميله هو الوطن حيرجع القاهرة أمتي؟؟
ولا اعرف متى سمعت زميله يرد عليه الوطن النهارده فى شرم الشيخ وبكره حيروح الغردقة علشان فيه فوج سياحى تانى هناك وبعد كده حيرجع القاهرة علشان يودع الفوج الاولانى
ولا اعرف متى عرفت يعنى إيه كلمة وطن 
وهل كان ذلك قبل أن يأمر القاضى بإيداعى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية أم بعدها 
يا ترى فيه حد منكم عايز يعرف يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟؟؟؟
واليوم من يذهب منكم إلى تلك المستشفى سيجد إنسان يمشى حائرا يتساءل وماذا يحدث عندما يموت الوطن من أين سأحصل على حقى؟؟؟؟
إنها مجرد كلمات من مذكرات صديقي المجنون الذى تصور انه مازال لنا وطن

جمال النجار
مجرد واحد من بتوع العيش الحاف 
والموت فى الحرب والضرب بسن الكعب 
مجرد واحد من ولاد الكلب الشعب

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

أيه الحلاوة دي .. أرجو أن تحجز لي مكان معك في المستشفي  ::  

سأقول لك سرا ان ماحدث في هذه القصة كان علي وشك ان يحدث لي في المعمورة فقد اكتشفت ان الرمال والماء والبحر تم تخصيصها مثلما حدث علي طول شاطيء المتوسط من الاسكندرية وحتي مطروح  فصممت ان آخذ حقي كمواطن في الجلوس بدون مقابل علي نصيبي كمواطن من الرمل والبحر وكانت مشكلة .. لولا زوجتي التي انقذتني كالعادة عندما شرحت لهم حالتي!!! ::   ::   ::  
ولا أدري ان كنت تعرف نكتة الظاهر بيبرس عندما عاد الي الحياة وصعب عليه حال المصريين فخطب فيهم في ميدان التحرير
لا استطيع ان اكملها هنا ويمكن اكملهالك في القهوة مع واحد شاي بس يكون معانا اخونا كمال يمكن يغير رأيه

تحياتي ::

----------


## قلم رصاص

والله ياجمال مافيش حد بيضحكني هنا غيرك. ياعمنا خلص واعطيني عنوان القهوة

----------


## لحظة صدق

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

ياراجل  بقى صاحبك ده مدتهوش ليه جواب توصيه قبل ما يروح  منك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههه
والله ابكيتنى واضحكتنى


ابكيتنى على احلامنا التى ضاعت ..لكن ليس الذنب ذنبى انى حلمت لكنه ذنب الزمن الذى استباح  كل الاحلام  وجعل القبح سماته  والضلال صفاته

باعوا الوطن هل سيصبح عندنا نحن الشباب انتماء للوطن  سنهرب مثل فيران السفينه الى مكان نجد به الامان 
لكن سنكتشف اننا  غارقون 

اما ان يعود وطنا  يليق بنا ونليق به إما ان ندفن جميعا تحت الانقاضه

لكن لصديقك شرف المحاوله  حتى ولو خانته الغايه
أسوء الحكام حاكم لايحلم....وأسوأالشعوب شعب فقد القدره على أن يحلم 
وأسوأ الازمان زمن  اغلق ابواب الأحلام فى وجوه الناس
لمن باعوا الوطن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياه ياعمنا

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه ما اصعب الإجابه

باعوه لطبقه جديده باعو اصول شركات القطاع العام الذى تملكه الدوله إلى القطاع  الخاص

الى أسماء لقيطة كثيره  اقتحمت هذا المجال من المسؤلين  السابقين  وكبار الموظفين  والمغامرين  والسماسره
ورؤساء القطاع العام

فإذا كانت الدوله قد اختارت رجال الاعمال الذين يحملون مسئولية  هذا التحول الخطير فما هى مقايس هذا الاختيار  وعلى اى أساس
وما هوه حجم  أرصدة هؤلاء فى البنوك وما هوه تاريخهم الاقتصادى  وخاصة فى تاريخ الانتاج  وليس فى مجال السمسرة 
لان المشكله الرئيسيه أن معظم  انشطة الرأسماليه  المصريه الجديده تتركز فى عملية السمسره
 فهل نبيع القطاع العام لمجموعه من السماسره يتاجرون فينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ان كثير من الوجوه التى تساهدها الان وجوه بلا تاريخ 
ومن حقنا ان نسأل كيف ظهرت ومتى ظهرت ؟؟؟؟
وما هوه حجم انشطتها ؟؟؟

إذا كانت ثورة يوليو  قد احاطت  يوما بالتوازن  الطبقى للمجتمع المصرى تحت شعار العداله الاجتماعيه فإننا  نشهد اليوم  ميلاد طبقه  جديده  تفرض علينا

أننا لانشكك فى رجال الاعمال ولا نطعن فى كل رجال الاعمال
وهناك نماذج مشرفه

ولكن هؤلاء اندست عناصر كثيره من المغامرين  يمكن  ان تحوم حولهم  الشبهات  نحن لانناقش  أحقية هذا او ذاكولكننا نناقش  وبصراحةالا مصلحة هذا الوطن

سلملى على صاحبك يا عمنا علشان انا تعبت من الكتابه ولى مداخله اخرى

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

لا يسعني الرد الا واناصراه والبكاء علي زمن بنينا فيه السد العالي بسواعدنا وزمن روت فيه دماء المصريين  قناة السويس مرتين عندما حفرناها وعندما حررناها .. علي زمن كنا نبني فيه المصانع فاصبحنا نبني الكتل الاسمنتيه ثم نغلقها عشرة شهور في السنة او نتركها تنعي الاموال التي ضاعت فيها .. علي زمن كنا نحترم الارض ونعتبرها مثل العرض فاصبحنا ندنس هذا العرض .. علي زمن كانت قيمة الانسان فيه هو عمله و اخلاقه فاصبحت قيمته كم يملك من المال ولا يهم من اين اتي به .. علي زمن الفن الرفيع والادب الرفيع فاصبحنا نستقبل الفائز بستار أكاديمي وكأنه رد لنا كرامتنا الوطنية .. ابكي علي زمن كان فيه وزير الصناعة عزيز صدقي فاصبح المسئول عن الصناعة في زمننا الحالي يأتي من عب شركة متعددة الجنسيات .. ولكني يا أخي جمال لن أرثي هذا الوطن فهو رغم ذلك لن يموت ابدا وسيكون هناك دائما طلعت حرب وعزيز صدقي . سيكون هناك طه حسين آخر ونجيب محفوظ آخر وأم كلثوم أخري .. وسيكون هناك جمال عبد الناصر آخر ولكنه هذه المرة سيتعلم من اخطاءه القليلة وسيثق في شعبه لأن هذا الشعب هو السيد الحقيقي

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> أيه الحلاوة دي .. أرجو أن تحجز لي مكان معك في المستشفي  
> 
> سأقول لك سرا ان ماحدث في هذه القصة كان علي وشك ان يحدث لي في المعمورة فقد اكتشفت ان الرمال والماء والبحر تم تخصيصها مثلما حدث علي طول شاطيء المتوسط من الاسكندرية وحتي مطروح فصممت ان آخذ حقي كمواطن في الجلوس بدون مقابل علي نصيبي كمواطن من الرمل والبحر وكانت مشكلة .. لولا زوجتي التي انقذتني كالعادة عندما شرحت لهم حالتي!!!   
> ولا أدري ان كنت تعرف نكتة الظاهر بيبرس عندما عاد الي الحياة وصعب عليه حال المصريين فخطب فيهم في ميدان التحرير
> لا استطيع ان اكملها هنا ويمكن اكملهالك في القهوة مع واحد شاي بس يكون معانا اخونا كمال يمكن يغير رأيه
> 
> تحياتي


اخى الفاضل الدكتور عمرو 
كارثة ان يختزل البعض الوطن فى شخص الحاكم 
انا ارفض ذلك 
مصر اكبر من اى شخص 
مصر ملكنا جميعا وليست ملك لاحد
احيى فيك مصريتك وتصميمك ان تاخذ حقك من هذا الوطن
لو صمم كل منا على المحافظة على حقه فى الوطن لما باعوا الوطن 
ولكن البعض للاسف اقتنع انه لا يملك شىء فى الوطن وانه يعيش ضيفا على الحكومة
وهكذا سمح لهم ان يبيعوا الوطن
مساءك زى الفل 
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> والله ياجمال مافيش حد بيضحكني هنا غيرك. ياعمنا خلص واعطيني عنوان القهوة


اخى الفاضل قلم رصاص
مرحبا بك فى القهوة 
انت احد اقدم روادها 
انها تضم كل المجانين بحب هذا الوطن
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياراجل بقى صاحبك ده مدتهوش ليه جواب توصيه قبل ما يروح منك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههه
> والله ابكيتنى واضحكتنى
> 
> 
> ...


ماما مها
هذه الكلمات لك نسختها
أسوء الحكام حاكم لايحلم....وأسوأالشعوب شعب فقد القدره على أن يحلم 
وأسوأ الازمان زمن اغلق ابواب الأحلام فى وجوه الناس

ماذا يمكن ان اقول بعدها 
لا توجد كلمات يمكن ان تقال 
هم قتلوا بداخلنا الحلم 
وامة مات حلمها 
امة ماتت
وهكذا تحولنا الى مجرد جثث عفنة تسير فى الحياة ولا ينبهها احد انها ماتت
ولكن 
فى لحظة اليأس القاتلة 
وقبل ان اوقن بموت الامة 
رايت ذلك الحلم 
نعم 
رايت حلم تلك الامة 
وايقنت ان الفراعنه خبأوه مع كنوزهم 
وضعوه فى اقدس مكان 
وحافظوا  عليه 
اتريدين ان تريه 
انظرى فى اقرب مراية لك 
انظرى فى اعماقك 
ستجدينه 
وانظرى فى كلمات ايمى ميشو وايمان فاروق وزهرة العلا وبسنت 
انظرى فى اعماقهم ستجدين ذلك الحلم 
كنت اتصور انه مات 
ولكنى وجدته بداخلكم 
وصرتم انتم الامل الذى ننتظره
صدقينى لو بحث كل منكم بداخله جيدا سيجد ذلك الحلم 
ومن اجلكم لن نرحل ولن نتحول الى رونين
مساءك زى الفل 
ابنك المشاغب 
جمال النجار

----------


## ايمى ميشو

على رائ استاذى جمال
مساء الخير ياعمنا واحد شاى على مية بيضة ::  
بس بلاش الشيشة احسن صدرى وجعنى
طول ما الشباب واعى وفاهم قضيتة 
يبقى نص الحلم اتحقق
بس والنبى ابقو وعو الشباب صح
علشان نصهم فاهم التاريخ والحاضروالمستقبل غلط ::  
ونصهم التانى حاير يصدق مين ويكدب مين

ايمى

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> على رائ استاذى جمال
> مساء الخير ياعمنا واحد شاى على مية بيضة 
> بس بلاش الشيشة احسن صدرى وجعنى
> طول ما الشباب واعى وفاهم قضيتة 
> يبقى نص الحلم اتحقق
> بس والنبى ابقو وعو الشباب صح
> علشان نصهم فاهم التاريخ والحاضروالمستقبل غلط 
> ونصهم التانى حاير يصدق مين ويكدب مين
> 
> ايمى


مساءك زى الفل يا ستنا 
ماشى يا ابنى معاك واحد شاى على ميه بيضا لستنا ايمى 
اعدك ان اقرا امامكم تاريخ مصر كله منذ ما قبل التاريخ كمان 
وتيك اواى علشان خاطر ماما مها ما تضربنيش 
مساءك زى الفل
جمال النجار

----------


## الصاعق

الحقيقة أن الشعار هو الشعب والوطن واللي جابونا في خدمة الشرطة

مش عارف ليه أفتكرت قصيده لفاروق جويده بيحكي فيها قصة راجل عجوز غلبان خد تحويشة العمر وراح يعمل عمرة 
ورجع في العبارة سالم إكسبريس وطبعاً غرق
وهو بيغرق عاتب الوطن عتاباً مراً شديداً
*قد كان حلمي**أن يزول الهم عني**عند بابك**قد كان حلمي* *أن أرى قبري* *على اعتابك**الملح كفنني**وكان الموج ارحم**من عذابك**ورجعت كي ارتاح يوماً* *في رحابك**فبخلت يا وطني بقبر يحتويني في ترابك**فبخلت يوماً بالسكن**والأن تبخل بالكفن؟؟؟**ماذا أصابك يا وطن*صحيح .... ماذا أصابك يا وطن

----------


## على درويش

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخى جمال النجار
ممكن أعرف فين ردى اللى تعبت فى كتابته
نفسى أرد عليك بس الصفحات مش هتكفى
يبقى الحل فعلا نتقابل على القهوه  أو هقولك علشان احنا فى اخر الشهر نتقابل أمام مجمع التحرير ونقعد على النجيله ويا سيدى ام كان على الشاى أجيب معايا ترمس مليان ميه سخنه ونتصرف فى الشاى والسكر نهارك زى السكر
فكرتنى بواحد كان بيطالب بحقه اسمه رائف كتبت فيه هذه القصيده
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=16740
وأيضا لى قصيدة سميتها بائع الأوطان
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=15487

لك تحياتى ايها الوطنى المخلص
وشكرا لقلمك الثائر والساخر
على*

----------


## لحظة صدق

استاذنا الفاضل على

 اونكل جمال على شواطىء الاسكندريه بيطالب بحقه فى الوطن

----------


## كمال عوض

الأستاذ العزيز / جمال النجار 
كنت أتمني أن تذكر للأخوة الأعضاء .. أن كل ما تفضلت بذكره هو نص سيناريو فيلم عايز حقي للفنان هاني رمزي والذي عرض أخيرا في دور السينما ... لكن الإقتباس فكرة لا بأس منها بشرط ذكر المصدر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بيع الوطن ...................
هل تم إختزال الوطن في مجموعة متهالكة من مصانع وورش القطاع العام ؟
هل الوطن هو عبارة عن مجموعة من المخازن تحتوي على منتجات فسدت بفعل الزمن ... وفشل القطاع العام في تسويقها ؟
هل الوطن هو جزء من شاطئ الإسكندرية ... حاولت الحكومة أن تقوم بتجميلها ؟
هل الوطن هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الفنادق التي عاثت الفئران في حجراتها .. فهجرها النزلاء ... إلى غير رجعة ... ويبقي العاملين يتقاضوا الرواتب الوقت الإضافي والحوافز 
هل الوطن عبارة عن محلات البقالة المتمثلة في الجمعيات التعاونية .. ويابخت من كان مدير الجمعية خاله ؟
ما يحدث من عمليات تخصيص ... ليس بيعا للوطن , بل هو إزالة التراب من على وجه الوطن ليعود متلألأ كما كان قبل إستيلاء ناصر على الحكم , هي عملية لإزالة آثار الفساد والسرقة والإختلاس التي صرح لنا بها عبد الناصر.
هي عملية لإزالة ورفع أنقاض عزبة كان إسمها القطاع العام .... يغترف منها من يشاء وقتما يشاء .... وخمسين عاملا يقومون بتشغيل ماكينة تحتاج لعامل واحد فقط ... لكنها القوي العاملة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل الوطن هو عدد من محلات الفول والطعمية .................
أليس بيع الآثار المصرية وعرضها في الخارج أفضل لنا من تخزينها ثم سرقتها وبيعها فيالخارج بعد تهريبها بواسطة العاملين في الآثار نفسها ّّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تأجير هضبة الأهرام لأحدي الشركات العالمية المتخصصة .. لتنظيمها وإعادة تخطيطها وجعلها متحف مفتوح للعالم كله ... أليس أفضل من تركها للعشوائيات والمياه الجوفية ونواتج الصرف الصحي لنزلة السمان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وزير التجارة الذي تتهكمون على ملكيته لأحدي الشركات الخاصة ...........ألا تعلمون أن مبيعات شركته هذه العام الماضي تعادل نصف دخل قناة السويس في عام !!!!!!!!!!!
وزير السياحة الجديد الذي نال الإتهامات من كل الإتجاهات ... دخل شركته من السياحة تعادل دخل شركة مصر للسياحة المملوكة للحكومة في عشرين عاما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كمال

----------


## ايمى ميشو

اساتذى الافاضل
انا لست ضد التطور فهذا امر مطلوب
ولكنى ضد اسلوب التطور المتبع فى مصر
وهى الخصخصة
لابد لنا من تطور انفسنا وذلك بالاسلوب الصحيح
عن طريق اكتساب الخبرة والمعرفة
وتطبيقها على شركاتنا
ولكن هذا الاسلوب المتبع حاليا 
سوف يضعنا فى مأذق
وهو اننا سوف تكون سياستنا تحت رحمة اصحاب الشركات
باعتبارهم ماسكين مصر من ايدها اللى بتوجعها
واكبر مثااااااااااااااااااااال على ما اقول امريكا
اليس المحرك الاساسى لسيا سة امريكا يهود امريكا
باعتبارهم المسيطرين على الاقتصاد الامريكى
امريكا ليست حرة ولا تقوم بسياستها من عقلها
امريكا تابعة لاسرائيل
الا تكفى امريكا واحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام ننضم الى قطيع اسرائيل

ايمى

----------


## gamalelnagar197

[quote=كمال عوض]الأستاذ العزيز / جمال النجار 
كنت أتمني أن تذكر للأخوة الأعضاء .. أن كل ما تفضلت بذكره هو نص سيناريو فيلم عايز حقي للفنان هاني رمزي والذي عرض أخيرا في دور السينما ... لكن الإقتباس فكرة لا بأس منها بشرط ذكر المصدر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بيع الوطن ...................
هل تم إختزال الوطن في مجموعة متهالكة من مصانع وورش القطاع العام ؟
هل الوطن هو عبارة عن مجموعة من المخازن تحتوي على منتجات فسدت بفعل الزمن ... وفشل القطاع العام في تسويقها ؟
هل الوطن هو جزء من شاطئ الإسكندرية ... حاولت الحكومة أن تقوم بتجميلها ؟
هل الوطن هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الفنادق التي عاثت الفئران في حجراتها .. فهجرها النزلاء ... إلى غير رجعة ... ويبقي العاملين يتقاضوا الرواتب الوقت الإضافي والحوافز 
هل الوطن عبارة عن محلات البقالة المتمثلة في الجمعيات التعاونية .. ويابخت من كان مدير الجمعية خاله ؟
ما يحدث من عمليات تخصيص ... ليس بيعا للوطن , بل هو إزالة التراب من على وجه الوطن ليعود متلألأ كما كان قبل إستيلاء ناصر على الحكم , هي عملية لإزالة آثار الفساد والسرقة والإختلاس التي صرح لنا بها عبد الناصر.
هي عملية لإزالة ورفع أنقاض عزبة كان إسمها القطاع العام .... يغترف منها من يشاء وقتما يشاء .... وخمسين عاملا يقومون بتشغيل ماكينة تحتاج لعامل واحد فقط ... لكنها القوي العاملة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل الوطن هو عدد من محلات الفول والطعمية .................
أليس بيع الآثار المصرية وعرضها في الخارج أفضل لنا من تخزينها ثم سرقتها وبيعها فيالخارج بعد تهريبها بواسطة العاملين في الآثار نفسها ّّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تأجير هضبة الأهرام لأحدي الشركات العالمية المتخصصة .. لتنظيمها وإعادة تخطيطها وجعلها متحف مفتوح للعالم كله ... أليس أفضل من تركها للعشوائيات والمياه الجوفية ونواتج الصرف الصحي لنزلة السمان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وزير التجارة الذي تتهكمون على ملكيته لأحدي الشركات الخاصة ...........ألا تعلمون أن مبيعات شركته هذه العام الماضي تعادل نصف دخل قناة السويس في عام !!!!!!!!!!!
وزير السياحة الجديد الذي نال الإتهامات من كل الإتجاهات ... دخل شركته من السياحة تعادل دخل شركة مصر للسياحة المملوكة للحكومة في عشرين عاما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
كمال[/qu
تعالى يا كيمو
هات يا ابنى شوية شاى معاك ومعاك شيشة على نار هادية 
اقعد يا كيمو
الاول طبعا انا سعيد ان يكون هناك تشابه بين موضوعى وبين فيلم عايز حقى رغم انى للاسف لم ارى الفيلم ولن اطالب المؤلف باى جزء من ارباحه لان هذا الموضوع نشرته من فترة فى عدة منتديات اعتقد قبل ظهور الفيلم ولكنى اعدك اذا عرض الفيلم ان اشاهده واظهر كل تشابه بين موضوعى وقصة الفيلم 
بصراحة انا سعيد بذلك لان معنى كده ان هناك امل ان ياخذ احدهم كلماتى وافكارى ويحولها الى فليم سينمائى 
ودى مهمتك يا كيمو 
تراقب الوسط الفنى اعرلم ان لك اهتمامالت به من ساعة عرق الراقصات الذى يكتب الترايخ واضح انك ضليع فى ذلك الوسط رغم محاولتك التظاهر بالصبغة الاسلامية
والان 
يا عمنا كلامك عن القطاع العام طبعا كلام واحد بيقبض من قطر 
هى عملتها اسمها ايه والله ما اعرف بجد
المهم انه كلام واحد لا ينتسب الى مصر 
يا عمنا القطاع العام ده بتاع المصريين الفقرا
اللى ما بيقبضوش من قطر ولا امريكا 
طبعا تتناسى يا عمنا ان ذلك القطاع العام لم يكن بصورته هذه ايام ناصر 
بل كان هو الركيزة الاساسية للوطن
وفى ظله قامت اقوى صناعة غزل ونسج فى مصر 
واقوى صناعة للحديد والصلب 
وتم انشاء السد العالى ومد شبكة الكهرباء لتنير اربعة آلاف قرية مصرية 
وفى ظله وبمعاونته قامت مصر بالتصدى للعدوان الاسرائيلى وتم تجهيز مصر لحرب اكتوبر وخاضت مصر الحرب فى ظله وانتصرت فيها وكان لشركات القطاع العام دور كبير فى ذلك النصر يكفى ان تعلم ان شركات المقاولات بتاع القطاع العام قامت باغلب دور التجهيز الهندسى لمسرح العمليات وطبعا استاذنا المهندس عاطف خير من يقودنا فى تلك الجزئية 
اما عدد العمال 
فيكفى ان الشاب المصرى كان يتخرج ليجد عمل 
هو انتم الاخبار لم تكن تصل اليكم فى قطر 
يا راجل ده القطاع العام ده هو ملابس واكل الفقراء 
طبعا فلوس قطر نستك يعنى ايه فقراء 
لكن احنا فى مصر لم ننسى مرايل المدارس وكسوة العيد باستمارات القطاع العام 
انت طبعا تعمدت ان تتناسى كعادتك التاريخ وتعمدت ان تخلط الزمن
بمعنى انك حاولت ان تصور حالة القطاع العام الان على انها كانت حالته دلئما وبالتالى كان يجب بيعه
وتناسيت 
ان هناك الكثيرين عاصروا مجد ذلك القطاع وكيف كان هو ركيزة الاقتصاد المصرى وسبب صمودها امام الجبروت الاسرائيلى ومحاولات كسر الارادة الامريكية
وان افشال القطاع العام لايجاد المبرر لبيعه مخطط قذر شارك فيه الكثيرون سواء بالتخطيط او التنفيذ 
وجميعهم لصوص واستاذك الحباك مازال فى السجن 
يا عمنا قلت لك قبل كده بلاش حكاية كتابة التاريخ بعرق الرقاصات اللى انت بتعمله ده 
وبطل بقى تقعد مع البوابين اللى بتجيب تاريخك منهم
بص يا كيمو 
لو عايز تتكلم عن مصر بجد
اقرا كويس تاريخ مصر من الكتب والوثائق واسال المعاصرين من المصريين ولكن موش البوابين 
اسال الناس المحترمة اللى عاصرت ذلك التاريخ يعنى المهندس عاطف معانا وكان احد كبرا المسئولين وله احتكاك كبير بالقطاع العام ممكن تساله موش عيب
مساءك زى الفول
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> اساتذى الافاضل
> انا لست ضد التطور فهذا امر مطلوب
> ولكنى ضد اسلوب التطور المتبع فى مصر
> وهى الخصخصة
> لابد لنا من تطور انفسنا وذلك بالاسلوب الصحيح
> عن طريق اكتساب الخبرة والمعرفة
> وتطبيقها على شركاتنا
> ولكن هذا الاسلوب المتبع حاليا 
> سوف يضعنا فى مأذق
> ...


الله لعيك يا ايمى 
تعرفى انا كنت خارج عندما رايت ردك فقلت لازم امسى عليك واحييك ايتها الثائرة العنيدة
لى عودة اخرى لاناقش كلماتك الرائعة
مساءك زى الفل
جمال النجار

----------


## ملك الحب الضائع

> اساتذى الافاضل
> انا لست ضد التطور فهذا امر مطلوب
> ولكنى ضد اسلوب التطور المتبع فى مصر
> وهى الخصخصة
> لابد لنا من تطور انفسنا وذلك بالاسلوب الصحيح
> عن طريق اكتساب الخبرة والمعرفة
> وتطبيقها على شركاتنا
> ولكن هذا الاسلوب المتبع حاليا 
> سوف يضعنا فى مأذق
> ...


*اختاه انتي تعمين مدا الاحترام الذي اكنه لكي ولعقلك ولكن قد اخفقتي التعبير في هذا الموضوع حيث انكي قلتي ان امريكا تابعه لاسرائيل وان امريكا تنضم اللي قطيع اسرائيل * 
*انظري معي اللي ميثال بسيط لو انك مثلا قد تجوزتي ورزقك الخالق عز وجل بطفل جميل وليك اسمه ميشو وقد حن عليك الله بنعمة الخلف بعد مرور 10 اعوام من جوازك وقد توفي والده الا يكون هو طفلك المدلل الذي لا ترفضي له طلب ؟ الا يكون هو آمرك وناهيكي ؟ الا يكون هو المتحكم الاول والاخير في معظم آرائك التي تخصه ؟ الا تفعلين من اجله ما هو في مصلحتهوتمتنعي عن كل ما هو في سبيل ضرره ؟*
*هكذا هي الصورة اللتي انشد منها ان تفهمي ما انشد توصيله لكي فأنتي اسرائيل وميشو امريكا* 
*ولكن سؤالي لكل من في النتتدي * 
*من هو ابو ميشو والذي هو نفسه زوج امي ؟ * 
*ولكن حزاري من الهزار اني اتحدث بكل جد ولمن قراء الموضوع بتأني انا اتحدث في صميم السياسه وارجو الرد*

----------


## ملك الحب الضائع

*اسف جدا اخواني*  *لقد خانني التعبير اني اقصد ان ايمي هي امريكا وميشو هو اسرائيل*

----------


## atefhelal

*بدأ الأستاذ جمال النجار حديثه الواقعى البليغ فى موضوعه المطروح بسؤال من أربع كلمات هو : يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟! .. ثم انطلق بعد ذلك بمنطق سلس وشاعرى يحكى معاناته كمواطن ، وبهذه الصفة لم يبالغ فى تصوير معاناة المخلصين والمحبين لمصر الأم والوطن ..

صحيح أن الزعماء كأشخاص يتحملون كثيرا من المسئولية عن معاناة المواطن جمال النجار وكل جمال نجار .. ولكن تعالوا للحظة ننسى مامر بنا وماتمررنا به .. فقد مات عبد الناصر من ثقل همه بمشاكل مصر والعرب ، وهذه حقيقة لاتقبل الإختلاف حتى ولو اتهمناه بعدم الخبث السياسى الذى يسميه البعض بالنضج السياسى  ، ومات السادات مقتولا وهو يمسك عصا المارشالية مزهوا بنصر نعلم كيف حوله إلى هزيمة .. ولا نعرف حتى الآن كيف سيموت حسنى مبارك .. فهذا فى علم الله ... 

أعجبنى اليوم مقالا نشرته مجموعة سندباد كافيه .. كنت أنوى أن أتحدث برأى صاحبه ولكنه سبقنى فأغنانى عن ذلك .. وعلاقتى طيبة جدا بالأستاذة الشاعرة والصحفية بريهان صاحبة المجموعة ، وبالأستاذ الفنان المصور أوزجان يشار شريكها فى نشاط المجموعة .. وتوقفت عن النشر بها منذ مدة طويلة لإنشغالى بأبناء مصر وأعتقد أنهم يعذرونى لذلك .. أما عن المقال فهاهو نصه :


منقول عن مجموعة سندباد كافيه Sindbad_ Café .


عن مصر و الألم يعتصر قلوبنا : حكاية الأسد و مروضيه 
د. ثائر دوري  
أدت حروب الفرنجة على المشرق العربي عند افتتاح الألفية الثانية ثم ما تلاها من أحداث  إلى تغيرات بالغة الأهمية في وضع مصر الجيوستراتيجي بالنسبة للعالمين العربي و الإسلامي . فقبل حروب الفرنجة كان مركز الدولة العربية – الإسلامية  على التوالي كل من دمشق ثم بغداد . لكن خراب المشرق تحت وطأة حروب الفرنجة و تحوله إلى ساحة حرب امتدت قرنين من الزمان ، ثم العاصفة المغولية الهوجاء التي دمرت بغداد و جعلت العراق أرضاً خراباً و ساحة تجاذب إقليمي .عمق أهمية مصر بالتدريج كمركز ثقل للعالم العربي -الإسلامي فهي ذات عمق جغرافي كبير ( وادي النيل ) و ذات ري نهري منتظم و حكومة مركزية و ظلت بعيدة عن آثار العدوان الفرنجة ( نسبياً ) فتلقت الهجرات البشرية من العراق و من بلاد الشام و من الأندلس التي كانت تتقلص مساحتها تحت ضغط الإسبان .
فازداد عدد سكانها بشكل كبير خلال القرون التالية و بالتدريج تحولت إلى مركز ثقل العالم العربي - الإسلامي فقام المماليك الذين يحكمونها بتصفية الوجود الصليبي على شواطيء المشرق ، فتم تحرير عكا آخر قلاع الصليبيين عام 1291و قبلها صدوا العاصفة المغولية في موقعة عين جالوت عام 1260. 
يقول الأستاذ وليد نويهض أنه بعد فشل الحروب ، التي أسموها صليبية ، بلور الغرب عدة نقاط لمجابهة العالم العربي – الإسلامي صاغها بشكل متكامل الكاتب البندقي سانوتو و قدمها إلى البابا كليمون الخامس عام 1309 ميلادي ، ثم صيغت بشكل حرمان كنسي صدر عن مجمع ديني في باريس . و بتأثير أفكار هذا الكاتب أقدم البابا يوحنا الثاني و العشرون على نشر قرارات مجمع باريس و نشر أفكار الكتاب ، الذي يعد أهم وثيقة حول الحروب الصليبية و ضرورة تجديدها . ما يهمنا من هذه الوثيقة أنها اعتبرت أن مصر هي نقطة قوة المنطقة و نقطة ضعفها ، و بالتالي تطورت فكرة عزل بلاد الشام عن مصر حتى وصل الأمر إلى إقامة حاجز استيطاني في فلسطين مطلع القرن العشرين . 
إن مصر هي ضلع في مثلث الحضارات الاستراتيجي (مصر- بلاد الشام /0 بلاد الرافدين – الجزيرة العربية ) و كل القوى الصاعدة في العالم جربت عضلاتها بهذا المثلث كما يقول الكاتب في كتابه الهام ( عصر الغلبة ) فإن نجحت تحولت إلى قوة دولية وإن فشلت انهارت .
 خلال القرون التالية حافظت مصر على أهميتها رغم انتقال المركز السياسي إلى استنبول فظلت تتلقى الهجرات البشرية من العراق ، الذي حل به الخراب و لم يعد ينعم بالاستقرار فقد  تحول إلى ساحة حرب دائمة بين الدولة الصفوية و الدولة العثمانية . و كذلك بلاد الشام التي تراجعت فيها الحياة الحضرية نتيجة الاضطراب السياسي كما نتيجة سيطرة الأوربيين على خطوط التجارة الدولية بعد اكتشافهم رأس الرجاء الصالح ووصولهم إلى الهند . خلال تلك الظروف ظلت مصر رشيم الحضارة العربية الإسلامية ، الرشيم الذي حفظ هذه الحضارة من الضياع . و تعاظمت أهمية مصر بعد شق قناة السويس  فصارت تمسك بأهم شريان بحري في العالم ففيها تلتقي طرق القارات الثلاث آسيا و افريقيا و اوربا . و هذا ما جذب إليها مزيدا من المهاجرين من بلاد الشام في القرن التاسع عشر . 
 بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية  كان لا بد لكل هذه الخصائص التاريخية ( قلب العروبة و الإسلام ) و الحضارية ( نقطة تجمع الجهد العربي ) و الجغرافية ( ملتقى القارات ) . كان لا بد لهذه الخصائص أن تعبر عن نفسها سياسياً فكانت ثورة يوليو التي أدركت غريزياً حجم مصر فطرحت على نفسها مهمات عربية ( الوحدة و التحرير في فلسطين و الجزائر ) و مهمات افريقية ( مساندة حركات التحرر في افريقيا) و مهمات كونية ( مؤتمر باندونج و حركة عدم الإنحياز ). 
في ذلك الوقت و حتى وفاة عبد الناصر كانت مصر تحاول أن تلعب الدور الذي منحه لها التاريخ ، و الحضارة ، و الجغرافيا ، فشلت أحياناً و نجحت أحياناً لكنها كانت مدركة لحجم المهام الملقاة على عاتقها فصارت رصيداً لقوى التحرر في الوطن العربي و في افريقيا و في العالم الثالث . حتى حدث الانقلاب الساداتي الذي توج بكامب ديفيد ، التي لم تكن معاهدة سلام عادية إنما كانت مشروع انقلاب حضاري – سياسي – تاريخي  . فخضعت مصر إلى  انقلاب على دورها العروبي ، و الإفريقي ، و العالمثالثي . لم تعد أمريكا تسمح لمصر أن تلعب أي دور في محيطها إلا خدمة لمصالح الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . 
لقد جعلت كامب ديفيد مصر أسيرة داخل حدودها و ذلك يعني حكماً بالموت اختناقاً داخل شريط وادي النيل الضيق و للدلالة على ذلك يكفي أن نتأمل خريطة الأحداث السياسية حول مصر و موقف المتفرج الذي تلعبه إن لم تلعب دوراً سلبياً . 
في الجنوب هناك السودان و ما يحاك له من مؤامرات فصل الجنوب ، ثم محاولة خلق وصاية دولية في دارفور و ما يعنيه ذلك من خطر على الأمن المائي المصري و على العمق الإستراتيجي وهو أمر لم يحدث حتى في عهد الوصاية البريطانية على مصر ، و مع ذلك تقف مصر الرسمية متفرجة و لا تحرك ساكناً و تتدخل دول مثل كينيا و اثيوبيا و أوغندا بشؤون السودان أما مصر القوة الكبرى في المنطقة و المعنية بما يجري هناك فلا تتدخل . 
و إذا انتقلنا إلى المشرق ، حيث أن بلاد الشام هي جبهة الدفاع عن مصر منذ أيام الفراعنة و حتى نهاية الكون ، نشاهد العربدة الصهيونية في جنوب بلاد الشام ( فلسطين ) و على حدود سيناء و مصر الرسمية متفرجة ، هذا إن لم تلعب أدواراً أمريكية بتقديم حلول أمنية في غزة أو تحجيم المقامة ، و هي أدوار تصب  نهاية الأمر ضد مصالح مصر الإستراتيجية . و كذلك الأمر في العراق ، حيث كانت مصر مساهماً أساسياً في العدوان على العراق في عام 1991 ، العراق الذي كان يشغل على الأقل مليون عامل مصري ، و كذلك ساهمت في العدوان الأخير و لولا موافقة مصر الرسمية لما كان لهذا الأمر أن يتم . حيث عبرت الأساطيل الأمريكية و البريطانية ممر قناة السويس و هي متجهة لاحتلال العراق . كان يكفي أن تغلق مصر ممر قناة السويس حتى تقلب الأمور فوق رأس الأمريكان . لكنها لم تفعل في حين أن تركيا حليف الأمريكان و العضو في حلف شمال الأطلسي منعت مرور الجيش الأمريكي على العراق عندما شعرت أن مصالحها متضررة من العدوان على العراق . أما مصر الرسمية فلم تفعل . و كم كان مثيراً للأسى مشهد الفرقة الرابعة التي منعت تركيا مرورها عبر أراضيها وهي تمر من قناة السويس متجهة لاحتلال العراق عبر الكويت .... 
أما في الخليج العربي فلم يعد لمصر أي دور بعد أن حلت العمالة الآسيوية مكان العمالة المصرية و بعد أن حضرت الجيوش الأمريكية لتستقر هناك . 
و هكذا نرى مصر حبيسة داخل قفص حدودها يمنع عليها أن تتدخل بأي أمر كان إلا إذا أراد لها الأمريكي ذلك ، كما يحدث عندما تتدخل في الشأن الفلسطيني لصالح الجانب الصهيوني ، أو كما حدث قبل أيام عندما أعلن رئيس وزرائها التعاون الأمني مع حكومة الإحتلال في بغداد . 
لا شك أن الشارع المصري الغارق في أزماته يرفض هذا الدور و يرفض هذا الوضع الذي يقود مصر إلى الموت السريري . 
مصر التي في قلوبنا و في وجداننا أعظم من تسجن داخل حدود تقودها إلى الموت . مصر قلب العروبة و الإسلام و قائدة افريقيا و المسيطرة على أهم ممر مائي في العالم ، مصر التي حفظت رشيم الحضارة العربية الإسلامية في أصعب الظروف . هذه المصر يكفي أن تتثاءب و تظهر عليها علامات الصحو من النوم حتى تهتز فرائض الأعداء و تسمع أصوات استيقاظها في فلسطين و العراق و افريقيا و آسيا . 
مصر أكبر من تسجن في قفص لكن للأسف فإن مروض الأسود هو الوحيد الذي يدرك أن الأسد أقوى منه . و في اللحظة التي يدرك فيها الأسد ذلك فإنه يطيح برأس مروضه فمتى تدرك مصر حجمها الحقيقي و تتصرف بناءا عليه ؟*

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

> *بدأ الأستاذ جمال النجار حديثه الواقعى البليغ فى موضوعه المطروح بسؤال من أربع كلمات هو : يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟! .. ثم انطلق بعد ذلك بمنطق سلس وشاعرى يحكى معاناته كمواطن ، وبهذه الصفة لم يبالغ فى تصوير معاناة المخلصين والمحبين لمصر الأم والوطن ..
> 
>  .. فقد مات عبد الناصر من ثقل همه بمشاكل مصر والعرب ، وهذه حقيقة لاتقبل الإختلاف حتى ولو اتهمناه بعدم الخبث السياسى الذى يسميه البعض بالنضج السياسى ، ومات السادات مقتولا وهو يمسك عصا المارشالية مزهوا بنصر نعلم كيف حوله إلى هزيمة .. ولا نعرف حتى الآن كيف سيموت حسنى مبارك .. فهذا فى علم الله ... .
> 
> 
> عن مصر و الألم يعتصر قلوبنا : حكاية الأسد و مروضيه 
> د. ثائر دوري 
> أدت حروب الفرنجة على المشرق العربي عند افتتاح الألفية الثانية ثم ما تلاها من أحداث إلى تغيرات بالغة الأهمية في وضع مصر الجيوستراتيجي بالنسبة للعالمين العربي و الإسلامي ..
> فازداد عدد سكانها بشكل كبير خلال القرون التالية و بالتدريج تحولت إلى مركز ثقل العالم العربي - الإسلامي فقام المماليك الذين يحكمونها بتصفية الوجود الصليبي على شواطيء المشرق ، فتم تحرير عكا آخر قلاع الصليبيين عام 1291و قبلها صدوا العاصفة المغولية في موقعة عين جالوت عام 1260. 
> ...


رغم ان ردك هنا يا استاذنا الفاضل لم يجاوب بشكل مباشر علي كل الاسئلة التي طرحتها علي أخي علي درويش ولكنه كان تعليقا يتسم بالذكاء من خلال المقال المنقول من سندباد كافيه علي كثير من القضايا التي طرحت من قبل عن الثورة وعبد الناصر وكامب دافيد ودور مصر الاقليمي والعربي والدولي
فهل ياتري ستظل مصر حبيسة قفص حدودها 
انا اري بوادر تحول ديمقراطي سيعيد لمصر دورها المؤثر كمنارة تشع وتنير الطريق نحو الحرية الحقيقية لمن حولها
لعله حلم

----------


## يراع

و لما كان الحديث عن الوطن  



و حيث أني لا أعرف احدا بهذا الاسم , ولا حتي اسما بهذا الهم 



و حيث أن عدم العلم ليس علما بالعدم , 

فقد قررت الحضور و اهداء هذه الكلمات للحضور"بدلا من الشيشة و الشاي و الحركات القرعة بتاعه عمنا جمال"



أحمد فؤاد نجم



البتاع



بأن  هذا  البتاع

جاب الخراب  بالطول

لأنه  حتةبتاع

جاهل  غبي  مخبول

أمر بفتح  البتاع

لأنه  كان  مسطول !



وبعد  فتح  البتاع

جابوا  الهوا  المنقول

نكش  عشوشالبتاع

وهد   كل   أصول

وفات  في  غيط  البتاع

قام  سممالمحصول

وخلا  لون  البتاع

أصفر حزين  مهزول





وسادقانون  البتاع

ولا عله  ولا  معلول

فالقاضي  تبع  البتاع

والحق  عالمقتول

والجهل  زاد في  البتاع

ولا  مقري  ولامنقول



والخوف  سرح  في  البتاع

خلا  الديابه  تصول

يبقيالبتاع  في  البتاع

والناس صايبها ذهول

وأن  حد قال  داالبتاع

يقولوا  له  مش  معقول   



وناس  تعيش  بالبتاع

وناستموت  بالفول

وناس  تنام ع  البتاع

وناس  تنام  كشكول

آدي  الليجابه  البتاع

جاب  الخراب  بالطول



لأن  حتة بتاع

مخلبلراس  الغول

باع  البتاع  بالمتاع

وعشان  يعيش  على  طول

عين  حرسبالبتاع

وبرضه  مات  مقتول



عم جمال الشيو.... أأقصد الاشتراكي ::    لو بلإمكان  تتوسط عند صاحبك يحجز أقرب عنبر عنده يكون جميل منسهوش يا عمنا

----------


## atefhelal

*أخى الأستاذ الطيب الجوادى
رغم أنك بدأت حديثك بأنك لاتعرف أحدا بهذا الإسم(الوطن) ، إلا أننى أحسست أن الذى أوصلك لهذه الحالة هو البتاع .. !! .
عموما كده إنت دخلت فى زمرة أخينا (الطيب برضه) جمال النجار دون أن تدرى .. هوه سأل كان عاوز يعرف .. وإنت توهته .. بس خللى بالك هوه مش من النوع اللى بيتوه بسهولة..
تحياتى مع تمنياتى لى وللجميع بأن تستيقظ مصر وتأخذ دورها الذى يليق بها قريبا بإذن الله*

----------


## الصاعق

دعوني أذكر بيت واحد لأحمد فؤاد نجم اكثر جراأة

يا أرض مصر المحمية بالحرامية 
الفول كتير والطعميه والأرض براح

والبيت الأخر الكثر مراره على الإطلاق 1967

يا خبطنا تحت بطاطنا 
ويمحلا رجعة ظباطنا 
من خط النار

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

واحمد فؤاد نجم ايضا  قال :
ابوه صعيدي وفهم
قام طلعه ظابط
ظبط على قدنا
وع المزاج ظابط
فاجومي من جنسنا
مالوش مره سابت 
فلاح قليل الحيا 
اذا الكلاب عابت
ولا يطاطيش للعدا
مهما السهام صابت
عمل حاجات معجزه
وحاجات كثير خابت
وعاش ومات وسطنا 
على طبعنا ثابت
وان كان جرح قلبنا
كل الجراح طابت
ولا يطولوه العدا مهمها الامور جابت

عاش ومات وسطنا واحد مننا وحاسس بينا مش عايش في برج عاجي ::

----------


## كمال عوض

الأستاذ الفاضل / جمال النجار 
أولا فيلم عايز حقي , نزل دور العرض  وفشل فشلا ذريعا وخلص الأمر منذ ما يقرب من عام , يعني من قبل حضرتك ما تعرف يعني أيه منتديات ولا دياوله !
عموما عادي .. يجوز توارد خواطر أو توافق زمني ... ولا يهمك ... عديها وفوت دي يا أبو العربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
نرجع بقي لموضوع أهل الكهف اللي أنت مصمم على أنك تنتمي إليهم .....
يا أستاذ ... ناصر خلاص ... إنتقل إلى رحاب الله ... وأنتهت معه فترة من أحلك الفترات في تاريخ مصر الحديث والقديم .. 
وبعدين حضرتك يعني وحشتك قوي أيام مرايل التيل نادية ؟ وحشتك أيام فرخة الجمعية .. وشاي الجمهورية ومبروك ومبروكة اللي نصه نشارة خشب ؟
إستمارة القطاع العام بتاعة حضرتك واللي حضرتك بتتشدق بها لغاية إنهارده .. حبيبي تم إضافتها على الحساب اللي بندفع فيه لغاية إنهارده ... الحكومة كانت بتبيع لنا بفلوس مضروبة ومطبوعة .. وكانت مطبعة البنك المركزي شغالة الله ينور 24 ساعة .. والله يرحمه الدكتور أحمد زندو محافظ البنك المركزي حينئذ ....
بيع يا قطاع عام بالخسارة مش مشكلة ما إحنا مش دافعين فيه حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عين موظفين وإملأ المكاتب بالموظفين ما إحنا مابندفعش مرتبات من جيوبنا ... المطبعة جاهزة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خلي الناس تفرح ... وسد بقهم ... والطلبة بتتعلم ببلاش .. ومافيش مشكلة نعين خريج الجيولوجيا في بنك مصر وخريج الزراعة في وزارة الأوقاف والطبيب البيطري في هيئة الآثار ومهندس البترول في شركة طنطا للزيوت والصابون مفيش مشكلة ما هو كله زيت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الله ... الله ... الله .... شركات المقاولات بتمن علينا إنها شاركت في بناء قزاعد الصواريخ ومصاطب الدبابات والسواتر الأمامية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياسلام ..... يعني كنت عاوزنا نجيب شركات من كوريا وهونج كونج علشان تبني لنا .. وبعدين الشركات دي كانت بتعمل أيه أصلا ... الناس لاكان لها نفس تبني ولا تعيش من أساسه .... 
فتح عينك يا سيد وشوف ضوء النهار ...وبص حواليك وشوف مافعلته شركات المقاولات في الفترة من سنة 1971 وحتى اليوم ... وأفكرك بحديث الدكتور يوسف إدريس الله يرحمه إنها غابة من الأسمنت ..........كوبري 6 أكتوبر وحده  حجم العمل فيه يعادل 20 سد عالي .... شوف مدينة 6 أكتوبر سيدي ... شوف مدينة العاشر من رمضان يا أستاذي ... وممكن أقول لك شوف وشوف شوف لغاية السنة الجاية ............
أطلع من الكهف ... وأطلع للدنيا ... وبلاش تعيش أسير أفكار مثل خيط العنكبوت .......
ولا أنت ندمان على السبوبة اللي كانت بتطلع لك من أصحابنا الحلوين ,,,,
بالنسبة لموضوع القبض والدفع ... خلاص يا أستاذ مافيش حد بيدفع ... خلصت أيام منظمة الشباب ... وأيام اللي كان قاعد جنبي في مدرج الجامعة مرشد للبوليس أو مخبر في المباحث ..... 
أيام أيوه يا بيه الواد ده شيوعي والواد ده إخوانجي الواد ده متآمر على الثورة والواد ده عميل ....... راحت عليها خلاص ..........
بالنسبة لعملة دولة قطر .... هي الريال سيدي الفاضل ... وهو يساوي تقريبا تقريبا 2 جنيه مصري يا سيد ... والبركة في تركة عبد الناصر ... والله يلعن الأيام اللي خلتنا ورثة لأيام عبد الناصر ... 
وياريت تكون إستمعت إلى حديث الأستاذ أنيس منصور أمس في قناة دريم مع الأستاذ مجدي مهنا في برنامج في الممنوع .. حينما قال إن الشرخ الموجود في الشخصية المصرية .. من تأثير تراكمات الحقبة الناصرية .
مع تحياتي .

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> الأستاذ الفاضل / جمال النجار 
> أولا فيلم عايز حقي , نزل دور العرض وفشل فشلا ذريعا وخلص الأمر منذ ما يقرب من عام , يعني من قبل حضرتك ما تعرف يعني أيه منتديات ولا دياوله !
> عموما عادي .. يجوز توارد خواطر أو توافق زمني ... ولا يهمك ... عديها وفوت دي يا أبو العربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> نرجع بقي لموضوع أهل الكهف اللي أنت مصمم على أنك تنتمي إليهم .....
> يا أستاذ ... ناصر خلاص ... إنتقل إلى رحاب الله ... وأنتهت معه فترة من أحلك الفترات في تاريخ مصر الحديث والقديم .. 
> وبعدين حضرتك يعني وحشتك قوي أيام مرايل التيل نادية ؟ وحشتك أيام فرخة الجمعية .. وشاي الجمهورية ومبروك ومبروكة اللي نصه نشارة خشب ؟
> إستمارة القطاع العام بتاعة حضرتك واللي حضرتك بتتشدق بها لغاية إنهارده .. حبيبي تم إضافتها على الحساب اللي بندفع فيه لغاية إنهارده ... الحكومة كانت بتبيع لنا بفلوس مضروبة ومطبوعة .. وكانت مطبعة البنك المركزي شغالة الله ينور 24 ساعة .. والله يرحمه الدكتور أحمد زندو محافظ البنك المركزي حينئذ ....
> بيع يا قطاع عام بالخسارة مش مشكلة ما إحنا مش دافعين فيه حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> عين موظفين وإملأ المكاتب بالموظفين ما إحنا مابندفعش مرتبات من جيوبنا ... المطبعة جاهزة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


الشاى يا ابنى ومعاك شيشة على نار هادية شوية
اخيرا يا كيمو تذكرت ان عبد الناصر مات 
ياه اخيرا تذكرت ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومع ذلك اراك تخوض صراعك معه وهذا ما طابلتك بالاعلان عن اسبابه الحقيقيةفى موضوعى الذى اغلقه المهندس عاطف 

*الشيشة يا أبني* 

*ايوه يا كيمو بتقول ايه* 

الفيلم فشل خسارة يعنى ضيعت أملى فى السينما معلش خيرها فى غيرها 

المهم 

شوف يا كيمو أنت مشكلتك انك موش قادر تشوف الحقيقة إلا بعنين من يدفع الريالات فأنت ترى التاريخ من خلال الريال القطري والدولار الأمريكي وليس من خلال الحقيقة التى حدثت فعلا

طالبتك اكثر من مرة ألا تأخذ كلمات البوابين على أنها هى التاريخ وأنت مصمم على موقفك ( أنت من ادخل البوابين فى التاريخ )

يا عمنا الاستمارة وشاى التموين رمز لاهتمام الحكومة بالمواطن المصرى وإحساسها أنها مسئولة عنه 

طبعا أنت فى قطر ولا تدرك أن ذلك الإحساس انتهى وبذلك فقدت هذه الحكومات شرعيتها ولهذا نطالبها أن تعود وتشعر أنها مسئولة عن أبناء الوطن ولهذا ترانا نحن إلى تلك الفترة التى كانت فيها الحكومة تشعر أن كل أبناء مصر مسئوليتها

طبعا ادعاءاتك الكاذبة التى تحاول أن تصور بها أن توظيف شباب مصر كان كارثة يكذبها الواقع الذى عاشه كثيرون 

طبعا لو حضرت إلى مصر وتفوهت بكلماتك هذه وسط الشباب الذى تقتله أزمة البطالة بصراحة لا اضمن سلامتك ههههههههههههههه

يا راجل يا طيب تقارن كوبري أكتوبر بالسد العالي 

الأمريكان أسياد سيدك أمير قطر اقروا أن السد العالي هو اعظم مشروع هندسي فى القرن العشرين هههههههه تصور 

بصراحة وحشتني أوى السبوبة هههههههههههههههههههه يا جدع حرام عليك أنت فاكر عندى كام سنة هههههه لا موش حقولك

يعنى عبد الناصر مات من أربعة وتلايتن سنة يعنى علشان اقبض السبوبة المفروض يكون عندى موش اقل من خمسة وخمسين سنة ههههههههه 

بص يا كيمو أنا الحكاية كلها أنى غاوى تاريخ يا عمنا واحترم العقل والمنطق أوى 

ولو التزمت بهم سأحترمك جدا لكن المشكلة انك ترفض الالتزام بهم  



اسمع الشوية دول يا كيمو

وينهض الناس يرفعون بعضهم فوق بعض ويضعون صورة الزعيم الراحل يرفعونها إلى السماء وتذوب المسافات بين الجنازات وبين الناس وبين الأيدي الكل يتلقى العزاء من الجميع ونحن أهل الفقيد والمصاب مصابنا ويوم ندفن جمال عبد الناصر سندفن اعز واغلى سنوات مصر والامة العربية 

أنيس منصور 

فى عموده مواقف بجريدة الاخباريرثى الزعيم

استمع أيضا

إن مثل جمال عبد الناصر لا يتحدد عمره بيوم مولده ويوم دفنه فى ارض وطنه انه يلقى ضوءه على الحاضر والمستقبل ويلقى ظلاله عبر الأجيال ومثل جمال عبد الناصر له عمران عمره هو وعمر الأمة التى عاش من اجلها وعمر المبادئ التى مات فى سبيلها 

وسوف تجف الدموع على جمال عبد الناصر ولكن لن نشعر بخسارة هذا الرجل هذا الرجل إلا فيما بعد عندما تتلبد السحب ونبحث عن الشمس , عندما تظلم السماء ونبحث عن الضياء , عندما نبحث عن الذى يواجه فإذا واجه اقنع فقد أعطاه الله صفات الشخصية صفات لا تورث ولا تنتقل بالعشرة وكانت خليطا من الذكاء والشجاعة وحدة النظر والوطنية ولذلك فخسارته لا يمكن تقديرها 

أنيس منصور

 فى عموده مواقف بجريدة الأخبار  يرثى جمال عبد الناصر

ده أنيس يا كيمو اللى أنت استشهدت بكلامه 


والان اريدك ان تخبرنا بحقيقة عداءك للفترة الناصرية وما هو السبب الحقيقى لكل ادعاءاتك الكاذبة فى حقها 
مساءك زى الفول 
جمال النجار

----------


## atefhelal

> الأستاذ الفاضل / جمال النجار 
> أولا فيلم عايز حقي , نزل دور العرض  وفشل فشلا ذريعا وخلص الأمر منذ ما يقرب من عام , يعني من قبل حضرتك ما تعرف يعني أيه منتديات ولا دياوله !
> عموما عادي .. يجوز توارد خواطر أو توافق زمني ... ولا يهمك ... عديها وفوت دي يا أبو العربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> نرجع بقي لموضوع أهل الكهف اللي أنت مصمم على أنك تنتمي إليهم .....
> يا أستاذ ... ناصر خلاص ... إنتقل إلى رحاب الله ... وأنتهت معه فترة من أحلك الفترات في تاريخ مصر الحديث والقديم .. 
> وبعدين حضرتك يعني وحشتك قوي أيام مرايل التيل نادية ؟ وحشتك أيام فرخة الجمعية .. وشاي الجمهورية ومبروك ومبروكة اللي نصه نشارة خشب ؟
> إستمارة القطاع العام بتاعة حضرتك واللي حضرتك بتتشدق بها لغاية إنهارده .. حبيبي تم إضافتها على الحساب اللي بندفع فيه لغاية إنهارده ... الحكومة كانت بتبيع لنا بفلوس مضروبة ومطبوعة .. وكانت مطبعة البنك المركزي شغالة الله ينور 24 ساعة .. والله يرحمه الدكتور أحمد زندو محافظ البنك المركزي حينئذ ....
> بيع يا قطاع عام بالخسارة مش مشكلة ما إحنا مش دافعين فيه حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> عين موظفين وإملأ المكاتب بالموظفين ما إحنا مابندفعش مرتبات من جيوبنا ... المطبعة جاهزة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل

من حقك أن تنتقد فترة عبد الناصر ، ولكن لاتلعن الأيام .. فالأيام لاذنب لها .. ثم أنك لاتقدم حلولا لشيئ .. أنت تبكى وتتباكى وتريد من الناس أن يشاركوك هذا البكاء .. ثم لماذا تفرض فراءتك للتاريخ القريب على الآخرين الذين عاشوه وتستخدم فى ذلك أسلوبا مستسلما للخراب الذى نعيشه الآن.. أرجوك ياأخى إن كنت سعيدا بإقامتك فى دولة قطر- وهى قطرعربى شقيق - وإن كنت سعيدا بالريال القطرى فسوف ندعو لك بهنيئ المقام وأن يديم الله متعتك بالريال القطرى .. ودع إخوانك المصريين يفكرون بهدوء فى معاناتهم بطريقة موضوعية بعيدا عن شوشرة الريال القطرى والدولار الأمريكى ..

أنا أعتذر لإضطرارى التعليق على كلماتك وأعدك بعدم التعليق عليها بعد ذلك ، ولكنى أوصيك ياأخى بالإبتعاد عن أسلوب الإثارة للغلابى الذين لم يسعدهم حظهم بالعمل فى قطر أو فى البيت الأبيض*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

اختاه انتي تعمين مدا الاحترام الذي اكنه لكي ولعقلك ولكن قد اخفقتي التعبير في هذا الموضوع حيث انكي قلتي ان امريكا تابعه لاسرائيل وان امريكا تنضم اللي قطيع اسرائيل  
انظري معي اللي ميثال بسيط لو انك مثلا قد تجوزتي ورزقك الخالق عز وجل بطفل جميل وليك اسمه ميشو وقد حن عليك الله بنعمة الخلف بعد مرور 10 اعوام من جوازك وقد توفي والده الا يكون هو طفلك المدلل الذي لا ترفضي له طلب ؟ الا يكون هو آمرك وناهيكي ؟ الا يكون هو المتحكم الاول والاخير في معظم آرائك التي تخصه ؟ الا تفعلين من اجله ما هو في مصلحتهوتمتنعي عن كل ما هو في سبيل ضرره ؟
هكذا هي الصورة اللتي انشد منها ان تفهمي ما انشد توصيله لكي فأنتي اسرائيل وميشو امريكا 
ولكن سؤالي لكل من في النتتدي  
من هو ابو ميشو والذي هو نفسه زوج امي ؟  
ولكن حزاري من الهزار اني اتحدث بكل جد ولمن قراء الموضوع بتأني انا اتحدث في صميم السياسه وارجو الرد

____________
اخى العزيز محمد
انا معك فى كل ما تقول عن امريكا واسرائيل
ولا يهم مين ابن مين
المهم ان احنا عرفنا الحقيقة
عرفنا حقيقة امريكا واسرائيل
عرفنا ارتباطهم الشديد ببعض
ولابد ونحن نعااااااااااامل امريكا ان نضع مصاااالح اسرائيل فى اعتبارتنا
حتى لو كانت المصالح مزوقة بالدولار

ايمى

----------


## يراع

قلت من قبل - حفظني الله و أيدني بمدد من عنده و رزقني من الزوجات العدد المسموح به دنيويا - "في المنتديات تجد فرصة للإحتكاك ـ غير المباشر طبعاً ـ بالمرضى النفسيين 

أكثر من تلك الفرصة التي ـ قد ـ تجدها في مستشفاً للأمراض النفسية 

المنتدياتربما تعكس واقعنا المتناقض فكثير من الأعضاء وبالأدلة القاطعة يعانون من إنفصام حاد في الشخصية .. يعانون من نتائج صراع عنيف بين شخصيتين ..، بين الشخصية التي يتخيلها لنفسه ويحاول تقمصها على صفحات المنتديات ، وبين تلك الشخصية الحقيقة التي يسير بها بين الناس..! 
ونتائج هذا الصراع تطفو على السطح أحياناً كثيرة عن غير عمد.. فتكشف مالم يكتشف من مرض

ولعلي أقترح أن يفتتح منتدى خاص يسمىمنتدى المرض النفسي .. يؤتى فيه بأحد الدكاتره المتخصصين في الطب أو في الرقية الشرعية ليقراء على بعض الأعضاء ـ ولعلي أكون أحدهم ـ ولن نجد صعوبة في إيجاد شيخ القراءة أو الدكتور.. فالمنتدي يعج بالشيوخ والـ " مستشيخين و الدكاتره"

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

مشكلة المريض النفسي انه دائما يحس انه طبيعي والآخرين مرضي وهذه الحالة قد تحتاج علاج عاجل بالصدمات الكهربائية لأنه اصبح يشكل خطرا علي نفسه وعلي المجتمع ::   ::   ::   ::  نزار قباني 
جمال عبد الناصر 


http://www.abdelnasser.jeeran.com/ شعر نزار قباني .. ولعل من افضل ما كتب عن جمال عبد الناصر هو ماكتبته هويدا طه في المقال المنشور علي هذا الرابط

http://abdelnasser.jeeran.com/606222.html

----------


## يراع

صدقت يا سيدي و قيل أيضا ان اكبر نعمه علي الجاهل أنه لا يعرف أنه كذلك بل يظن نفسه في أحسن الاحيان طيب بزياده

دمت طيبا

----------


## يراع

الأستاذ عاطف هلال 

بقولك جمال شكله كده تاه و الله أعلم 

دم بخير

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> الحقيقة أن الشعار هو الشعب والوطن واللي جابونا في خدمة الشرطة
> 
> مش عارف ليه أفتكرت قصيده لفاروق جويده بيحكي فيها قصة راجل عجوز غلبان خد تحويشة العمر وراح يعمل عمرة 
> ورجع في العبارة سالم إكسبريس وطبعاً غرق
> وهو بيغرق عاتب الوطن عتاباً مراً شديداً
> *قد كان حلمي**أن يزول الهم عني**عند بابك**قد كان حلمي* *أن أرى قبري* *على اعتابك**الملح كفنني**وكان الموج ارحم**من عذابك**ورجعت كي ارتاح يوماً* *في رحابك**فبخلت يا وطني بقبر يحتويني في ترابك**فبخلت يوماً بالسكن**والأن تبخل بالكفن؟؟؟**ماذا أصابك يا وطن*صحيح .... ماذا أصابك يا وطن


اخى 
احمد سالت نفسى كثيرا هذا السؤال 
حقا
ماذا اصابك يا وطن
كثيرا ما تساءلت 
هل هذه حقا مصر ؟؟
وللاسف كانت الجابة لا ترضينى
صدقنى افتقد مصر كثيرا
ولكنى اجدها هنا ايضا كثيرا
اجدها فى كلماتك ولكمات المهندس عاطف والدكتور عمرو وثورة قلم رصاص وغضب ماما مها وثورة ايمى ميشو 
ولكنى كلما نظرت حولى 
ورايت تصرفات حكوماتنا الرشيدة وسلبية الشعب 
اعود وافتقدها ثانية 
صدقنى يا احمد اقصى انواع الغربة ان تفتقد الوطن وانت تعيش على ارضه 
وانا زهقت من الغربة 
فهل عندك حل انهى به غربتى 
اتمنى ممن يعرف طريق وطنى ان يخبرنى به فقد اشتقت اليه كثيرا
مساءك زى الفل
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

اساتذتى الافاضل
المهندس عاطف 
دائما تذكرنى كلماتك انه مازال هناك رجال كبار بهذا الوطن الذى امتلا للاسف بالاقزام 
ولكن دائما تاتى كلماتك لتصرخ فى وجهى عد ليس من حقك ان تياس 
وكأنك يا سيدى المندوب السامى لتلك المظاهرة التى كانت فى وجدان صديقى 
شكرا لك يا سيدى 
شكرا على مجرد تواجدك الذى يثبت ان هذا الوطن مازال له صاحب يحبه ويخاف عليه 

استاذى الفاضل الدكتور عمرو اسماعيل
لن تموت مصر وبها روح مثل روحك ما احوجنا للعقل والمنطق فى زمن اللا عقل واللا منطق
شكرا لك يا سيدى على مشاعرك الوطنية الرائعة 
ولكنى اعتقد ان هذا الزمن يحتاج ايضا الى بعض الجنون
ناصر حمل روحه على يده من اجل مصر وكان هذا ضربا من الجنون
اتمنى معك ان يظهر ناصر آخر يتصف ببعض جنونه الى حد ان يحمل روحه على يده من اجل مصر 
شكرا لك يا سيدى على كلماتك التى تسعدنى دائما 

اخى الفاضل الطيب الجوادى
اشكرك على تواجدك اشعر بمدى القهر بداخلك كما قال استاذنا المهندس عاطف 
اعتقد انك والدكتور عمرو متفقين فى الهدف ولكن الوسيلة تختلف 
لو تريثتم قليلا ستجدون اننا جميعا فى خندق واحد من اجل مصر 
ومن صالحها الا تشتعل المارعك بيننا 
بل ان نحاول توحيد جهودنا 
شكرا لك يا سيدى

استاذى الفاضل احمد 
ثورتك هى الامل حافظ على تلك الشعلة بداخلك فهى آخر امل لنا

استاذى امير الحب 
اشكرك على تواجدك الراقى بيننا 
اسعدنى تواجدك الذى اتمنى ان يستمر فمصر ملك لنا جميعا

استاذتى الثائرة ايمى ميشو 
ثورتك هى الامل الذى انتظرناه كثيرا 
اياك ان تخذلينا مصر كلها امانة فى قلبك 

ماما مها
دائما اعود الى رحابك 
ما اروع العودة الى ارض الوطن
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> الأستاذ عاطف هلال 
> 
> بقولك جمال شكله كده تاه و الله أعلم 
> 
> دم بخير


اخى الفاضل الطيب الجوادى
كثيرا ما توه عن وطنى
فليست هذه مصر التى اعرفها
فى الكثير من الاحيان ابحث عنها وكثيرا ما اشعر انى فى غربة بعيدا عنها وانى فعلا تهت 
ولكن دائما اجد نبضات ضوء ترشدنى وتعيدنى اليها
اجد هذه النبضات فى كلمات المهندس عاطف وكلماتك وكلمات الدكتور عمرو وثورة ايمى ميشو وثورة عمنا احمد وصرخات ماما مها 
هى فعلا نبضات ضوء تعيدنى وترشدنى الى مصر 
هناك كثيرون مثلى 
ولكنهم للاسف لم يجدو هذه النبضات فتاهوا 
وكانت النتيجة ان جلسوا على شاطىء البحر ينتظرون 
اتمنى ان يعودوا يوما 
فما احوجنا اليهم 
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## الصاعق

تعرف
عبد الحمن الأبنودي وقف في معرض الكتاب السنه الماضيه وقال قصيدة للقدس في عز يأس الناس
اصمدي يا قدس
في يوم هيحررك أبنك
أللي أنا مش هو
والحل من جوه 

صحيح هو شاف انه عاجز
بس برضه شاف الأمل
أوعي يا عم جمال عينك تروح من عليه
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## كمال عوض

بشري يا أعضاء رابطة الدفاع عن إمبراطورية الشحاتين التي شرع ناصر في إنشائها .
جيمي !!!!!!!!!!!! يستعد لركوب صهوة الحصان .. ويشق عباب الأطلنطي ... ويعود بالدولارات اللي مستكترينها على ناس بتشقي وتتعب في دول الخليج .... يعني حتيجي لكم لغاية عندكم ... وتمضغوها مضغ ............
قاعدة بحرية غي راس بناس ...........وقاعدة عسكرية في الضبعة ...........وثالثة في بور توفيق ........
وخلي الدنيا تزهزه .... وسلم لي على مرايل التيل نادية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالمناسبة يا أستاذ نجار ... تقليدك للأستاذ محمود السعدني بقي دمه تقيل وسمج ...بتفكرني بأراجوز كان أسمه عزب شو  ضحكنا شوية ... وبعدين روح دور عليه حتلاقيه بيتسنكح في كباريهات شارع الهرم ... علشان نمرة هنا ولا هنا .... يعني إلحق نفسك ودور لك على شغلانة تانية ... بس خلي بالك لازم تتعلم إنجليزي وكمبيوتر ... لأن تاريخ تالتة إعدادي اللي أنت ضليع فيه ... خلاص مابقاش ينفع .........لأن الدخول سيكتب بدءا من تاريخ مصر عصر العولمة ..........والجات , وسلم لي على زيت التموين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> بشري يا أعضاء رابطة الدفاع عن إمبراطورية الشحاتين التي شرع ناصر في إنشائها .
> جيمي !!!!!!!!!!!! يستعد لركوب صهوة الحصان .. ويشق عباب الأطلنطي ... ويعود بالدولارات اللي مستكترينها على ناس بتشقي وتتعب في دول الخليج .... يعني حتيجي لكم لغاية عندكم ... وتمضغوها مضغ ............
> قاعدة بحرية غي راس بناس ...........وقاعدة عسكرية في الضبعة ...........وثالثة في بور توفيق ........
> وخلي الدنيا تزهزه .... وسلم لي على مرايل التيل نادية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بالمناسبة يا أستاذ نجار ... تقليدك للأستاذ محمود السعدني بقي دمه تقيل وسمج ...بتفكرني بأراجوز كان أسمه عزب شو ضحكنا شوية ... وبعدين روح دور عليه حتلاقيه بيتسنكح في كباريهات شارع الهرم ... علشان نمرة هنا ولا هنا .... يعني إلحق نفسك ودور لك على شغلانة تانية ... بس خلي بالك لازم تتعلم إنجليزي وكمبيوتر ... لأن تاريخ تالتة إعدادي اللي أنت ضليع فيه ... خلاص مابقاش ينفع .........لأن الدخول سيكتب بدءا من تاريخ مصر عصر العولمة ..........والجات , وسلم لي على زيت التموين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه


استاذ كمال
الى الان كنت اتصور انك انسان محترم يحمل فكر نرفضه 
ولكن من الواضح انى كنت مخطىء فى تصورى
وكنت احاول مناقشة ذلك الفكر باعتبار انى اتحدث مع انسان محترم حتى لو رفضنا فكره واعتبرناه فكر انهزامى وعميل ناتج عن تواجدك فى رعاية دولة باعت نفسها 
كنت احرص على مناقشة كلماتك وايضاح كذبها حتى لا ينخدع فيها احد من شبابنا 
ورغم محاولاتك لاستفزازى بالتطاول على رموزنا وادعاءاتك الكاذبة على تاريخنا كنت احرص على التركيز على اكاذيبك واتغاضى عن تطاولك على شخصى 
لان شخصك لا يهمنى 
ولكن فكرك هو ما كان يهمنى
والان من الواضح انه لم يعد عندك اى فكر اناقشه 
بل كل ما هو متواجد عندك بعض كلمات التطاول وبعض .....يرفض قلمى كتابة الكلمة 
طبعا لن اسمح لنفسى ان انحدر الى مستوى تبادل السباب 
هنا منتدى مهمته نشر الفكر ومناقشته 
وانا كنت ارد على كلماتك بهدف مناقشة فكر وليس بهدف تبادل السباب 
انا اسف 
اخلاقياتى تمنعنى ان انحدر الى ذلك المستوى 
هذا اخر رد لى عليك 
فكلماتك لا تستحق ان ارد عليها 
جمال النجار

----------


## أبو الهول

هون عليك يا أخي فانه من رابطة المدافعين عن امبراطورية الجاز الصحراوية الكبري .. التي باعت الارض وما في داخلها ومن عليها الي شركات النفط الامريكية فماذا يهمه من امر المصريين الغلابة ومن يدافع عنهم فهذه شيمة من هبشوا فلوس الغلابة في شركات توظيف الاموال ونازلين وعظ فينا من محطة تليفزيون دولة قطر العظمي

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> تعرف
> عبد الحمن الأبنودي وقف في معرض الكتاب السنه الماضيه وقال قصيدة للقدس في عز يأس الناس
> اصمدي يا قدس
> في يوم هيحررك أبنك
> أللي أنا مش هو
> والحل من جوه 
> 
> صحيح هو شاف انه عاجز
> بس برضه شاف الأمل
> ...


مساء الفل يا عمنا
تعرف يا ابو حميد فى الكثير من الاحيان اشعر فعلا بالاحباط 
ولكن رحمة الله تدركنى فارى الامل فى اشياء كثيرة 
اراه فى كلماتك القوية 
وفى كلمات المهندس عاطف الحكيمة فى قوتها 
وكلمات ستنا ايمى ميشو الغاضبة فى ثورتها وكلات ماما مها الحائرة فى ثورتها 
ولكنى دائما اراه بينكم وفى كلماتكم التى تدل وتثبت ان روح هذه الامة لم تهزم رغم كل الظواهر الخبيثة التى تحاول ان تفرض نفسها على السطح
شكرا لك يا اخى
اعدك انىابدا لن اتوه عنه 
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## لحظة صدق

[size=4]يعنى ايه كلمة وطن

تأملت تلك الكلمة كثيرا يعنى أيه كلمة وطن

هل والوطن حدود الارض ؟؟؟
هل الوطن المكان التولد ت فيه؟؟؟؟؟
هل الوطن المكان التربيت فى؟؟؟؟؟
اريد انا اعرف ما تعنى كلمة وطن
دخلت هنا لااعرف معنى الوطن مع ابناء الوطن وجدت صراع وأتهامات ولم أجد اجابه للكلمة
انا اتولدت فى اسبانيا  وتربيت هناك جزء من حياتى وهى ارض وبلد امى هل هى وطنى
انا تربيت فى مصر واشتغلت فى مصر وعشت فى مصر هل هى وطنى
هناك يرفضونا  لاننا مسلمين عرب ارهابين  متخلفين هناك نحن مواطن درجة تانية
وهنا ايضا المجتمع برغم حبه لنا يرانا اجانب  غير اخلاقين نفعل ما نريد لكن برضه مواطن درجة تانيه
 يعنى فى الانتخابات انت لاتستطيع  تكون عضو مجلس شعب ولا ان تكون وزير لا نك تحمل جنسيه اخرى ودماء اخرى كل واحد فيهم بيرفضك  كل واحد فيهم يرى فيك صرعات الحضارات
يعنى ايه كلمة وطن؟؟؟؟؟
ودخلت هنا لااعرف معنىالوطن  وما وجدته فكرنى بخطبه لداعيه فى احد المراكذ الاسلاميه فىالغرب كان يتحدث عن الاسلام وتحدث عن الجنه بالتحديد ...يالهى ماذا يفعل يتحدث فى الغرب عن الجنه
هم لاتهمهم الجنه من قبيل ولا بعيد ولا تهمهم البنات عربا أبكار هم يعيشون متع  الجنه مع الفارق
لم يعرف الشيخ كيف ينشر دعوته
هنا انتم لاتعرفون كيف تعرضون افكاركم الخلل فينا مش فى الغرب
الغربى انسان مسكين لايعلم  وما يعلمة ملفق وغير واضح
الغربى عندما يعتنق   يقول ما بعد الاسلام ما بعد الشهاده
لايجد القدوه غير مجموعه من المسلمين بيكرهوا بعض 
شيعى سنى سلفى درزى كردى  صراع بينهم صراع حضارى
هوه فى تلك الحظة  يريد احتواه كامل له لانه يجد فى قومه صراع وتكفير ووووووالمهم  كما انه لايجد القدوه بين ابناء المسلمين  صراع بينهم ونحن هنا نريد احتواء  منكم نجد بينكم صراع نهرب منكم الى قاعات فك التكشيره وقاعات الاغانى نفعل مثل المرتد ..لم يجد هنا افاده ولم يجد معنى حقيقى للمعرفه
يذهب ليروق دماغه احسن
 ماذا تعنى كلمة وطن بين هؤلاء المسلمين لااننا نقول الوطن العربى ولا نقول الوطن المصرى
يعنى الوطن دين حدود لغه 
ماذا تعنىكلمة وطن
كل المواضيع مختلطة
كل المواضيع متشابكه
كل شىء بيصلنا ويوصلنا الى نقطة واحده لاشىء[/size]

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> [size=4]يعنى ايه كلمة وطن
> 
> تأملت تلك الكلمة كثيرا يعنى أيه كلمة وطن
> 
> هل والوطن حدود الارض ؟؟؟
> هل الوطن المكان التولد ت فيه؟؟؟؟؟
> هل الوطن المكان التربيت فى؟؟؟؟؟
> اريد انا اعرف ما تعنى كلمة وطن
> دخلت هنا لااعرف معنى الوطن مع ابناء الوطن وجدت صراع وأتهامات ولم أجد اجابه للكلمة
> ...


ماما مها
الوطن هو مجموعة من العوامل الحسية والمعنوية 
هو تلك الارض التى نتمناها ونريد ان نعيش عليها 
هو هؤلاء الناس الذين نريد ان نقضى حياتنا معهم 
هو ذلك التاريخ الذى نريد ان ننتسب اليه
وتلك اللغة التى نريد ان نتكلم بها 
هو تلك القيم الدينينة التى نريد ان نعيش بها 
هو تلك العادات الاجتماعية التى نريد ان نعيش فى ظلها
هو تلك اللحظة التى نشعر فيها بالامان والسكن 
هو ذلك الواقع الذى نرضى عنه 
هو ذلك المستقبل الذى نريد ان نكونه
وكثيرا ما نفتقد بعض هذه العوامل واحيانا نفتقدها كلها 
وعندها نحمل الوطن بداخلنا ونبحث عنه حولنا
تعرفى 
انا فى كثير من الاحيان اجد وطنى عبر الزمن 
اجده مثلا فى وقفة احمد عرابى فى عابدين امام الخديوى وهو يتحداه ويصرخ لسنا عبيدا ولن نورث بعد اليوم
واجده فى وقفة عبد الناصر عام 1956 وهو يصرخ من فوق منبر الازهر اذا كان قد فرض علينا القتال فلن يفرض علينا الاستسلام 
سنقاتل  سنقاتل سنقاتل 
هذا هو الوطن الذى اريده واتمنى الانتساب اليه
لحظات كثيرة ارى فيها وطنى
تعرفى انا كتبت كلمة باسم روح الوطن سانشرها لك واتمنى ان تدركى منها معنى كلمة وطن
مها
مصر هى وطنك اراها تعيش بداخلك 
لو دققتى النظر بداخلك ستجدينها 
بل انت تحملين روحها 
فانت روح ايزيس الحية 
انت تجسيد لايزيس بكل قوتها وثورتها وغضبها وعبقريتها 
فكيف تتساءلين عن معنى الوطن 
يا مها انت الوطن 
مساءك زى الفل 
ابنك المشاغب 
جمال النجار

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

*لماذا دائما تثيرين الشجون يالحظة صدق باسئلتك * 
*ماهو الوطن؟ بالنسبة لي* *أنه مصر التي تجعل اي منا دائم الارتباط بها مهما حمل من جنسيات أخرى فيحتفظ في مدينته أو قريته داخل مصر بمنزل و مدفن و علاقات أسرية وصداقات لا تستطيع المسافات ان تقطع أوصالها*

*بالنسبة لي هي مصر القاهرة الفاطمية و الحسين و خان الخليلي ؛ مصر مار جرجس و شبرا ؛ مصر التي يختلط فيها الفرعوني مع العربي ؛ المسلم مع القبطي ؛ الفاطمي مع الأيوبي*

*مصر  شيخ الأزهر و البابا شنودة ،  ، مصر التنكيت علي الصعايدة رغم حبنا لهم ، والتنكيت علي جمهورية المنوفية رغم سيطرة أبناءها علي المواقع الحساسة , مصر قهوة اخونا جمال التي تختلط فيها رائحة الشاي والشيشة والتاريخ

إن مصر التي أحبها هي مصر العربية القبطية الفرعونية ؛ هي مصر الإسكندرية الإغريقية و الرومانية و القاهرة الفاطمية و قلعة صلاح الدين الأيوبي ؛ مصر الأهرامات و سانت كاترين و السد العالي ؛ مصر مار جرجس و السيدة زينب ؛ مصر عمرو موسي و بطرس غالي .

صدقيني يا بنيتي ,المصري قادر علي فعل الكثير - إن هو أراد - كما بنى الأهرامات و السد العالي و كما حطم خط بارليف .. كل ما ينقصه أن يكتشف الطاقات الجبارة الكامنة فيه ، و أن يحافظ علي روح مصر الأصيلة .. روح الحب و التسامح و الأقبال علي الحياة مع قليل من اللؤم الغير ضار و قليل من الفوضي الجميلة و ليست الكاملة و الأهم الحفاظ علي روح الدعابة الجميلة .. أهم ميزات المصري الأصيل . وكم كنت أود ان اقول لك تعريفا محددا للوطن ولكني لا أملك ان حب الوطن مثل عشق الرجل للمرأة او العكس ليس له تبرير منطقي .. وارجو ان تسامحيني علي هذا التشبيه*
*وانا متأكد رغم اسئلتك وبعض اوجه الاستنكار فيها ,ان الوطن بالنسبة لك هو مصر*

----------


## يراع

في نظري مصر هي الشعب الطيب الاصيل 

و هو الشيء الوحيد الذي أفتقده في الترحال

و كما قلت لكي 

أنا مواطن صالح 

و انت تعرفين الدليل

----------


## كمال عوض

الوطن هو زعيم ... الزعيم الذي يكتب لدعوته النجاح إذا كان معبرا صادقا عن إرادة المجتمع . فالناس في المجتمع لهم رغباتهم وميولهم وحاجاتهم التي تتعلق بحياتهم في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل وتبدو هذه الميول غامضة في أذهانهم إلى أن يظهر من بينهم من يفهمها جيدا ويتصدي لتوضيحها وشرحها ويرسم لهم الطريق لتحقيق تلك الميول ,ولعل سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم من أوضح النماذج على ذلك , فقد سئم العرب مساوئ الجاهلية وإتخذ هو من الإسلام وسيلة لإنقاذهم من تلك المساوئ. 
الوطن ليس عرابي الذي أضاع شعبا وتسبب في إحتلال إنجلترا لمصر عام 1882 , بسبب هوجة حمقاء وجرأة جاهل .
الوطن ليس ناصر الذي وضع شعبه تحت المقصلة .. وذهب إلى الأزهر يستجدي عطف المواطن وبحنجرة مبحوحة سنقاتل سنقاتل , وفي قرارة نفسه أن يستسلم هو وأعضاء مجلس قيادة السطوح إلى السفارة البريطانية  .
الوطن هو فلاح بسيط .. يغادر منزله مع أول ضوء للشمس .. يزرع ويجني ثمار ما زرع , ويعود إلى بيته ينام قرير العين .. وأفراح أبناؤه وبناته مع موسم الحصاد .
الوطن عامل بسيط يدير ماكينةمصنعه ... وينتشي عندما يجد منتجه في الأسواق وبين أيدي الناس فيسعد بنتاج يديه ... 
الوطن طالب مكافح لا يرفع عينيه عن الكتاب ... حتى يأتي صيفا تدوي فيه الزغاريد في كل بيت .. فرحا بعرقه طوال العام الدراسي ... 
الوطن لم يكن يوما للمقامرة والمغامرة بيومه وغده حينما يتولي أمرنا أرذلنا فيضيع الوطن ويصبح المواطن لاجئا في بلده .. وبدلا من أن نهز النخلة لتتساقط علينا رطبا طريا ... نجد أن السماء تمطرنا بالقنابل والصواريخ ... فنصاب بالسلبية واللامبالاة وروح الخور , لأننا صرنا حقلا للتجارب في أيدي من يحمل مؤهل لا يتجاوز الثانوية العامة .
كمال

----------


## كمال عوض

الوطن هو قلة من الصفوة المفكرة الممتازة التي تتمتع بإستعدادات عقلية ممتازة وسمات شخصية فكرية ونفسية وحركية فائقة يجعلها على مستوي عال من الإحساس الصادق السريع بظروف الجماهير والإنطباع بمشاكلهم ورغباتهم وإتجاهات آرائهم والقدرة على إيجاد الحلول المناسبة , ومن ثم تحريك الحشود البشرية بعد جمعها حول رأي جماعي وتوجيهها في خط سير موحد برأي عام موحد ودون أن تتأثر هذه الصفوة ذاتها بمؤثرات ذاتية أو خارجية تحيدها عن الهدف .
الوطن ليس أحمد عرابي الذي أضاع شعبا وقدما وطنا للإنجليز حتي داسوه بأقدامهم عام 1882 , بسبب هوجة حمقاء وجرأة جاهل .. لا يعي من أمره شيئا ...
الوطن ليس ناصر الذي قدم شعبه فريسة للذئب ثم ترجل يولول ألحقونا سنقاتل سنقاتل , وفي قرارة نفسه أن يستسلم هو وأعضاء مجلس قيادة المصطبة للسفارة البريطانية .
الوطن ليس مقهي نندب فيه حظنا ونجتر في ذكريات لم نعيشها .. ولم  نعاصرها بل فقط من أجل الأنا ومن أجل أنا أرفض .
كمال

----------


## كمال عوض

أيوه يا أستاذ نجار ... أنت كده تعجبني ... خليك أقعد على جنب ... ومالكش دعوة بالسياسة ... وسيب السعدني في حاله ...

----------


## لحظة صدق

السيد الفاضل  كمال عوض ما كتبته ساقول لك عليه
لاتعليق
اما عن عرابى ارجوا ان تقرأ تلك الكلمات جيدا وارجوك  اذا كنت لم تقرأ التاريخ لاتخوض فيه
هذا كتبته قبل الان فى مقاله  فى هذة القاعه تحت عنوان كيف نكتب التاريخ
سيدى الفاضل
انا استاذة تاريخ فى الجامعه
وما كتبته هنا وضعته فى رسالة  الماجستير وادرسه للطلبة
هذا هوه تاريخ عرابى 
ارجوا منك ان تقرا بهدوء 




والآن لنأخذ الثورة العرابية بقيادة الزعيم احمد عرابى كأوضح مثال لكتابة المنتصرون للتاريخ وكيف يجب أن نقرأه لنصل إلى الحقيقة 
بدأت وقائع تلك الثورة بتمرد احمد عرابى على سلطة الخديوي مما احدث الفتنة فى البلاد مما دفع إنجلترا للتدخل لحماية حقوق الأجانب والاقليات وقاوم احمد عرابى فى كفر الدوار مما دفع الإنجليز للالتفاف والدخول من قناة السويس واصطدموا بالعرابيين فى معركة التل الكبير وهزموهم لعدة أسباب منها جهل الضباط المصريين وسذاجتهم التى تصل إلى حد البله وهو ما ظهر جليا فى قضائهم الليلة السابقة على المعركة فى إنشاد الأناشيد الدينية واستحضار السيدة زينب والسيد البدوى ليقاتلوا معهم الإنجليز الذين هجموا فى الصباح على ذلك الجيش المتعب والمكون فى غالبيته من الغفر والفلاحين الذين لا يجيدون القتال وهكذا سقطت مصر تحت الاحتلال الإنجليزي بسبب سذاجة وضعف ذلك الجيش والخيانة . 

وللأسف أننا نجد اسم الدكاترة على مبارك على قائمة من كتبوا ذلك التاريخ 

وللأسف أيضا يظهر اسم أمير الشعراء احمد شوقى من بينهم وهو يهجو عرابى عند عودته من المنفى بقوله 
صغار فى الذهاب صغار فى الإياب أهذا كل شأنك يا عرابى 


وأول ما يجب أن ننتبه إليه هو أن كل من كتبوا ذلك التاريخ من رجال الخديوي توفيق الخائن حاكم مصر الذى تصدى عرابى لظلمه وجبروته 
وعلى رأسهم الدكاترة على باشا مبارك عضو جمعية الأعيان المصرية ورئيس وفدها إلى الخديوي بالإسكندرية ولكنه يفضل عدم العودة للثوار وينضم إلى الخديوي والإنجليز ثم يتصدى لكتابة تاريخ الثورة 
وطبعا احمد شوقى كان فى ذلك التوقيت الذى كتب فيه قصيدته شاعر الأمير وما بالقليل ذا اللقب كما قال هو نفسه 
وطبعا تناسوا جميعا أن إنجلترا ورجال الخديوي كانوا هم من حاول افتعال تلك الفتنة بين الأجانب والمصريين والتى كان اكثر ضحاياها من المصريين وليس من الأجانب 

ولننتبه جيدا أن إنجلترا كانت فى ذلك التوقيت هى الإمبراطورية التى لا تغرب عنها الشمس وكان الجيش الإنجليزي هو أقوى جيش فى العالم 
ويجب أن ننتبه أن ذلك التصدى الذى قام به عرابى للإنجليز فى كفر الدوار استمر خمسة أسابيع كاملة 

أي أن عرابى تصدى لأقوى جيش فى العلام لمدة خمسة أسابيع كاملة وهزمه واجبره على الانسحاب من المعركة ولو كان لا يوجد إلا طريق كفر الدوار لدخول مصر لفشلت إنجلترا فى احتلالها لاستبسال وصمود ومقاومة جيش عرابى 

ولنصل إلى الميدان الشرقي فى التل الكبير 
لنجد السلطان العثماني ( السلطان عبد الحميد ) قد اصدر فرمانا سلطانيا بان عرابى مارق على السلطان وكافر وانه يخوض الحرب معرضا بلاد المسلمين للخطر ضد رغبة السلطان الذى أرسل جيش الخلافة الإسلامية لمحاربته وردعه 
وقام الخونة بإيصال محتوى ذلك المنشور إلى جيش عرابى ولابد أن الكثيرين منهم تساءلوا هل من يموت تحت قيادة عرابى الكافر فى حربه ضد خليفة المسلمين وخليفة رسول الله يعتبر شهيد ؟؟؟ 
ثم كانت خيانة سلطان باشا رئيس مجلس الأعيان وشراؤه لبعض القبائل العربية بالمال لتنسحب من الجيش أثناء القتال وقد أنعمت عليه ملكة إنجلترا برتبة سير جزاء لخدماته للإنجليز وانعم عليه الخديوي بعشرة آلاف جنية كمكافأة 

ويتساءل المؤرخون كيف عبر الجيش الإنجليزي المسافة من القصاصين إلى التل الكبير دون أن يكتشفهم العرابيين ويتخذون ذلك دليلا على غفلة العرابيين ويتناسون دور الخائن عبد الرحمن بك حسن الذى كان مكلفا بحراسة الطريق بقواته وإنذار المصريين عند اقتراب الإنجليز ولكنه تحرك بعيدا وترك الإنجليز يمرون دون أن ينذر المصريين 

ونأتي إلى دور الخائن الأكبر الضابط على خنفس وقد قام بإرسال خطة المعركة إلى الإنجليز حيث كان قائدا لقلب الجيش المصرى وانسحب أيضا بقواته ليعطى الجيش الإنجليزي الفرصة ليحاصر جناحي الجيش المصرى 
ولكن المؤرخين يختصرون كل ذلك بكلمة واحدة هى الخيانة وكأنها كانت أحد الأسباب وليست هى السبب الرئيس للهزيمة ولولاها لتغير وجه التاريخ كله ولكانت تماثيل احمد عرابى وضباطه تملا كل شوارع مصر إلى الآن 
ولكن المصريين بوجدانهم النقى مازالوا يقولون فى أمثالهم 
الولس ( أي الخيانة ) هزم عرابى 
المصادر 
الثورة العرابية لورد كر ومر ترجمة عبد العزيز عرابى 
جريدة الوقائع المصرية 8، 10 أغسطس 1882 
مذكرات عرابى الزعيم احمد عرابى 
احمد عرابى مصر للمصريين د. حسين فوزى النجار 
الخيانة هزمت عرابى عادل احمد سركيس 

وهكذا نرى كيف يكتب المنتصرون التاريخ من وجهة نظرهم لا كما حدث فعلا 

لهذا يجب أن نعيد قراءة التاريخ بكل دقة وحذر وان نحاول تنويع مصادر معلوماتنا وان نعمل عقلنا فيما نقرأ لعلنا نصل إلى الحقيقة كما كانت فعلا

----------


## لحظة صدق

سيدى الفاضل كمال عوض
 صلاح الدين كان رجل
والسادات رجل
وعرابى رجل
وناصر رجل
وانت رجل
هم قدموا بغض النظر على المكسب والخساره للوطن  هناك مكاسب لهم وخساره عليهم لانهم كانوا تحت ظروف دوليه  وضغوط عالمية

انت ايضا رجل لكن دعنى اسالك ماذا قدمت للوطن ؟؟؟
 ومتى ستعود لتقدم؟؟؟؟؟
وما هى خطتك لنقف معك  حتى لانشعر بالضياع 
ارجوا ان تكتب لنا عن امال المستقبل ودعك من الماضى 
نريد ان نخرج من الدائره 

ارجوا الاجابه

----------


## لحظة صدق

سيدى الفاضل ما كتبته فى صفحى د عمر  قراته   لكن اتمنى قبل ردى عليك ان تقرا تاريخ الثوره العرابيه حتى  يستمر  الحوار بعقليه   ولى عوده

----------


## كفــــــتة

اسجل دخولى ولى عودة

----------


## ايمى ميشو

اساتذتى الافاضل

اولاااااااااااا اهنئكم على مستوى الحوار الرائع الدائر بينكم

والذى من وجهة نظرى اعتبرة مرائةلشخصية صاحبة

وبالطبع نحن الشباب مستفيد منة

باعتباركم مثلنا العليا فىزمن انتهى فية المثل





تانياااااااااااااااااااااا اوجة كلامى الى استاذ كمال عوض

يا استاذى للاسف الشديد انا واحدة من هذا الشباب

لم يرى جمال عبد الناصر ولم يرى السادات

شباب قطاع كبير منة لاهث وراء السنما الامريكية باعتبارها حضارة

لاهث وراء الدولارات

شبابا لا يعى اى شى ويصدق اىشئ



استاذى من ليس لة مولد ليس لة حياة

وبالتالى من ليس لة تاريخ ليس لة مستقبل



تاريخنا ورموزنا ليسو انبياء

من حقنا انتقادهم 

ولكن ليس من حق احد مسح هذا التاريخ او تشوية



فالنفترض معا 

هذا الشاب الضائع الشارد 

الذى زرعت فية عدم الانتماء وان امريكا هى حمامة السلام

واسرائيل دولة صديقة

الم تجعل منة قنبلة موقوتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الم تجعل منة خادم امريكا واسرائيل فى بلدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اسرائيل نفسها بلد حديثة التاريخ

ولكنها استطاعت ان تحول اكاذيب الى تاريخ

استطاعت تصديقة

وورثتة لاجيالها....................... لانها تحتاج الى مستقبل





ارجو ان تكون وضحت الرسالة

من شابة يائسة من مستقبل ليس لة ماضى



ايمى

----------


## كمال عوض

الأبنة أيمي
تاريخ مصر مثل نهر النيل ... مهما حاولنا أن نهيل عليه التراب فإنه يغسل نفسه بنفسه ... هذا إذا أعتبرتي إننا حاولنا أن نهيل التراب على تاريخنا ...
خلافنا لا يؤثر علي إيماننا بتاريخنا ... ولا على إيماننا بقدرتنا على تجاوز المحنة وعلى هذا الحجم من التراجع الحضاري .
جمال عبد الناصر جزء من تاريخ مصر ... لا يمكن أن ننكره .. ولكن نقطة الخلاف تنصب على سلبيات هذا الجزء من تاريخ مصر .. والتي أعتبرها ... نقطة سوداء .. وغير مؤثرة في مسيرة التاريخ المصري ... مثل فترة حكم السلطان عباس حلمي وهذا بالطبع قياس مع الفارق .
لا تقلقي إبنتي ... مصر هي مصر بناصر وبدون ناصر .. بمبارك وبدون مبارك ... لكننا لا نستطيع أن نقول أن مصر لم تكن مصر بدون قطز ومحمد علي والخديوي إسماعيل ورمسيس الثاني وأحمس .
لك تحياتي

----------


## كمال عوض

الأبنة أيمي
تاريخ مصر مثل نهر النيل ... مهما حاولنا أن نهيل عليه التراب فإنه يغسل نفسه بنفسه ... هذا إذا أعتبرتي إننا حاولنا أن نهيل التراب على تاريخنا ...
خلافنا لا يؤثر علي إيماننا بتاريخنا ... ولا على إيماننا بقدرتنا على تجاوز المحنة وعلى هذا الحجم من التراجع الحضاري .
جمال عبد الناصر جزء من تاريخ مصر ... لا يمكن أن ننكره .. ولكن نقطة الخلاف تنصب على سلبيات هذا الجزء من تاريخ مصر .. والتي أعتبرها ... نقطة سوداء .. وغير مؤثرة في مسيرة التاريخ المصري ... مثل فترة حكم السلطان عباس حلمي وهذا بالطبع قياس مع الفارق .
لا تقلقي إبنتي ... مصر هي مصر بناصر وبدون ناصر .. بمبارك وبدون مبارك ... لكننا لا نستطيع أن نقول أن مصر هي مصر بدون قطز ومحمد علي والخديوي إسماعيل ورمسيس الثاني وأحمس .
لك تحياتي

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> اساتذتى الافاضل
> 
> اولاااااااااااا اهنئكم على مستوى الحوار الرائع الدائر بينكم
> 
> والذى من وجهة نظرى اعتبرة مرائةلشخصية صاحبة
> 
> وبالطبع نحن الشباب مستفيد منة
> 
> باعتباركم مثلنا العليا فىزمن انتهى فية المثل
> ...


صباح الفل يا ست الكل
ازيك يا ايمى
شوفى يا ستنا
اولا اتفق معك الوطن الذى لا يعرف تاريخه ولا يحترمه ليس له مستقبل 
فكما قالت ستنا مها 
نحن نستحضر الترايخ ليحفزنا او لندرك اخطاءنا حتى لا نكررها
ولكن 
كيف نقرا التاريخ
اذهبى الى موضوع مها بهذا الاسم واعيدى قراءته 
اياك ان تاخذى التاريخ من جاهل او حاقد او غبى او عميل 
فهؤلاء جميعا من مصلحتهم تشويه تاريخنا
فكما ارى هنا احد ابناء ماما امريكا يجاهدا لتشويه فترة من اشرف الفترات فى تاريخنا الحديث
فهل ناخذ التاريخ من ماما امريكا ؟؟؟هل ناخذ تاريخ مصر من ماما امريكا ؟؟التى ناصبها عبد الناصر العداء دفاعا عن مصر والعروبة ؟؟
اقراى يا ايمى فى تاريخ بلادك 
ولكن 
اعملى عقلك فيما تقرئين 
ودائما احرصى على ان تعرفى لمن تقرئين 
ولكن اياك ان تنخدعى فى كلمات السفهاء والعملاء التى سجدوا امام بريق الدولار الامريكى
اقرئى تاريخ بلادك وانت موقنة ان هذه الفترة كانت من اعظم ما مر بنا يكفى ان تعلمى ان عبد الناصر هو اول حاكم مصرى يحكم مصر الحرة المستقلة منذ عام 341 قبل الميلاد 
صباحك زى الفل
جمال النجار

----------


## كمال عوض

ياريت يا سيد جمال تزور رابط المشروع الذي طرحه عبد الناصر وحاول أن تتعلم آداب الحوار الحضاري وكيف أن إختلاف وجهات النظر يؤدي إلى نتائج إيجابية تزيد من عمق الموضوع والإستفادة من تبادل المعلومات وتفعيل العقل فيما كل ما يقال ... وياريت بقي تعيش في جلباب الإحترام والموضوعية وتبطل الألفاظ السوقية ... عمنا ومامتنا وشيشة وميه بيضة .. يعني بلاش شغل دبلوم التجارة ده اللي معقدك في عيشتك .
كــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــال

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> ياريت يا سيد جمال تزور رابط المشروع الذي طرحه عبد الناصر وحاول أن تتعلم آداب الحوار الحضاري وكيف أن إختلاف وجهات النظر يؤدي إلى نتائج إيجابية تزيد من عمق الموضوع والإستفادة من تبادل المعلومات وتفعيل العقل فيما كل ما يقال ... وياريت بقي تعيش في جلباب الإحترام والموضوعية وتبطل الألفاظ السوقية ... عمنا ومامتنا وشيشة وميه بيضة .. يعني بلاش شغل دبلوم التجارة ده اللي معقدك في عيشتك .
> كــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــال


لا تعليق
جمال النجار

----------


## كمال عوض

أيوه كده تعجبني .. وأقعد بقي على جنب .
كمال

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

أحييك واضم صوتي أليكأخي جمال النجار علي الحقيقة التاريخية التي وجهت اليها نظر الابنة أيمي 
[b]اقرئى تاريخ بلادك وانت موقنة ان هذه الفترة كانت من اعظم ما مر بنا يكفى ان تعلمى ان عبد الناصر هو اول حاكم مصرى يحكم مصر الحرة المستقلة منذ عام 341 قبل الميلاد 
حقيقة تاريخية يصعب الجدل فيها أحييك يا أخي ::

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> أحييك واضم صوتي أليكأخي جمال النجار علي الحقيقة التاريخية التي وجهت اليها نظر الابنة أيمي 
> [b]اقرئى تاريخ بلادك وانت موقنة ان هذه الفترة كانت من اعظم ما مر بنا يكفى ان تعلمى ان عبد الناصر هو اول حاكم مصرى يحكم مصر الحرة المستقلة منذ عام 341 قبل الميلاد 
> حقيقة تاريخية يصعب الجدل فيها أحييك يا أخي


استاذى الفاضل الدكتور عمرو
التاريخ لا يكذب 
هى حقائق مهما فعل الاغبياء والعملاء لن يستطيعوا طمسها 
لو لم يفعل عبد الناصر سوى تحرير مصر من الاحتلال الانجليزى لكفاه ذلك فخرا
ولو لم يفعل سوى اعادته حكم مصر للمصريين لاول مرة منذ عام 341 قبل الميلاد لكفاه ذلك فخرا
ومن اجل ايمى وكل جيلها الغاضب وتنفيذا لاوامر من لا استطيع مخالفتها سمحت لنفسى ان ابدا من اليوم قراءة تاريخ مصر فى رحابكم 
فمهما فعلا السفهاء والاغبياء والعملاء لن يستطيعوا تغيير ذلك التاريخ
شكرا لك يا اخى
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## يراع

عفوا يا أسيادنا  عندي نصيحه

لماذا لا يتواعد الجميع أما باب السيرفر , و خاصه كمال و جمال , حتي يتسني للجميع استخدام وسائل الدفاع و الهجوم الحقيقيه أو ما تيسر منها 

هذا ما تيسر من النصح الان 

و سوف نوافيكم بالمزيد في حينه

----------


## راهب الشوق

عمو جمال 
صباح الخير 
حضرت 
استجبت 
لنبدأ الرحله

----------


## الصاعق

تصحيح صغير للتاريخ 
أول حاكم مصري حكم مصر من أيام الفراعنة هو المجني على حقه الرئيس الراحل محمد نجيب
أرق تحياتي
الصاعق

----------


## يراع

يا مراحب براهب الشوق 

منور المنتدي يا ريس 

بس لازم تقوم بواجبك زي جمال و تسرقلنا كام واحد من هناك 

زي جمال ما سرقك منهم كده

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> يا مراحب براهب الشوق 
> 
> منور المنتدي يا ريس 
> 
> بس لازم تقوم بواجبك زي جمال و تسرقلنا كام واحد من هناك 
> 
> زي جمال ما سرقك منهم كده


اخى الفاضل الطيب الجوادى
تعلم ما عانيناه فى الساخر من ابناء المشرق العربى 
رغم اننا حاولنا ايقاظهم من غفوتهم
ولكن
عندما يكون هناك ابناء لمصر 
فهم اولى بكل كلماتنا 
وكما ترى لم نترك الساخر فمازلنا هناك رغم كل ما يحدث فتنبيه وايقاظ الامة العربية رسالة وواجب على كل من يمتلك الكلمة 
صدقنى 
حضرت الى هنا من اجل ابناء مصر 
واستمر هناك ايضا من اجلهم 
وطبعا عمنا راهب الشوق صاحب كلمة ورايت ان ادعوه الى ابناء مصر فهم اولى الجميع بكلمات كل مصرى 
مساءك زى الفل يا عمنا
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> عفوا يا أسيادنا عندي نصيحه
> 
> لماذا لا يتواعد الجميع أما باب السيرفر , و خاصه كمال و جمال , حتي يتسني للجميع استخدام وسائل الدفاع و الهجوم الحقيقيه أو ما تيسر منها 
> 
> هذا ما تيسر من النصح الان 
> 
> و سوف نوافيكم بالمزيد في حينه


مساء الخير يا عمنا
عندما كان هذا العنوان البريدى يحمل فكرا  كنت احرص على مناقشته وفضح اكاذيبه حتى لا ينخدع فيها احد من شبابنا 
والان لم يعد لديه فكر 
واصبح كل ما يعرضه مجرد كلمات اعف عن وصفها 
وهكذا انتهت صلتى به 
انا اعرض فكر واناقش فكر لهذا دخلت المنتدى
وليس لاى هدف آخر 
اما تبادل السباب فشىء اعف عن التورط فيه 
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> عمو جمال 
> صباح الخير 
> حضرت 
> استجبت 
> لنبدأ الرحله


مساء الفل يا عمنا حمدا لله على السلامة
منور ابناء مصر 
مساءك زى الفل
جمال النجار

----------


## كمال عوض

المشكلة في جمال النجار إنه يحمل فكر طالب تانية إعدادي ويرد به أن يشترك في الحوار ... مع أن لا المجال مجاله ولا الحديث يتناسب مع كفاءته العلمية أو العقلية ... 
هوممكن صحيح يقعد على القهوة ويتمنظر بالكلمتين بتوعه على جودة القهوجي أو سماعين الجزمجي ... وكبيره في الميكروباس بتاع إمبابة عتبة ..................زز
كمال

----------


## كمال عوض

جمال عبد الناصر لم يكن أول مصري يحكم مصر كما أبلغنا جبرتي زمانه جمال الجيار... ولكنه كان أول رئيس مصري يفرط في الأرض .. ويكون سببا في فقدان مصر لأرض سيناء ...
كمال

----------


## راهب الشوق

انا لم تابع الحوار من البدايه 

لا  اعتقد   ان   هذا   الاسلوب   اسلوب   لائق  للحوار

----------


## الصاعق

> المشكلة في جمال النجار إنه يحمل فكر طالب تانية إعدادي ويرد به أن يشترك في الحوار ... مع أن لا المجال مجاله ولا الحديث يتناسب مع كفاءته العلمية أو العقلية ... 
> هوممكن صحيح يقعد على القهوة ويتمنظر بالكلمتين بتوعه على جودة القهوجي أو سماعين الجزمجي ... وكبيره في الميكروباس بتاع إمبابة عتبة ..................زز
> كمال


لا تعليق وأرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوعية 
الصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> جمال عبد الناصر لم يكن أول مصري يحكم مصر كما أبلغنا جبرتي زمانه جمال الجيار... ولكنه كان أول رئيس مصري يفرط في الأرض .. ويكون سببا في فقدان مصر لأرض سيناء ...
> كمال


الشاى يا ابنى ومعاك شيشة على نار هادية
انا طبعا لا ارد عليك ولكنى اعلمك لوجه الله
الثابت تاريخيا ان اللواء محمد نجيب هو اول مصرى يحكم مصر منذ عام 341 قبل الميلاد وكانت مصر تحت الاحتلال الانجليزى
وجمال عبد الناصر هو اول مصرى يحكم مصر بعد تحريرها من الاحتلال الانجليزى
والثابت ايضا ان مصر فقدت استقلالها كلها اكثر من مرة 
احتلها الهكسوس والفرس والاغريق والرومان والاتراك العثمانيين والفرنسيين والانجليز وليس من المعقول ان نلوم عبد الناصر على كل ذلك فلم يكن قد ولد بعد
والثابت ايضا ان عبد الناصر اقر بتحمله مسئولية هزيمة يونيو 1967 واعلن تنحيه عن كل مناصبه 
والثابت ان جموع شعب مصر رفضت قراره واجبرته على العودة والصمود والثابت انه بذل كل جهده لازالة آثار تلك الهزيمة واعاد بناء القوات المسلحة وخاض حرب الاستنزاف ضد اسرائيل مما اجبر الولايات المتحدة الامريكية على عرض مبادرة وزير خارجيتها روجرز لوقف اطلاق النار 
جمال النجار

----------


## يراع

قديما قال شوقي

تراميتم فقال الناس قوما************ إلي الخذلان أمرهم ترامي

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> قديما قال شوقي
> 
> تراميتم فقال الناس قوما************ إلي الخذلان أمرهم ترامي


صباح الفل يا عمنا
اولا اسمح لى ان ارفض استشهادك ببيت امير الشعراء فى هذا الموضع
يا عمنا 
كلنا عناوين بريد الكترونى 
نطرح فكر ونناقش فكر 
عندما يدخل عنوان بريدى ويدعى انه مصرى او عربى ومسلم ثم يكون كل هدفه تشويه التاريخ بالاكاذيب 
ويتدصى له عنوان اخر ليكشف اكاذيبه حتى لا ينخدع فيها احد 
هنا نقاش فكر 
ولكن ان يقوم عنوان بريدى بالتطاول ويكون كل ما يكتبه هو كلمات التطاول والسباب
عندها يكون الصمت فهو مجرد عنوان بريدى يحتمى فى سرية النت وشيوعها وهو واثق انه لن يستطيع احد محاسبته على تطاوله الا اذا انحدر معه الى مستواه وبادله السباب 
وهو ما لن اسمح لنفسى به
هنا يكون الاستشهاد ببيت امير الشعراء فى غير موضعه 
فالبيت يتحدث عن انداد يختلفون 
وليس عن احد السفهاء 
صباحك زى الفل يا عمنا
جمال النجار

----------


## يراع

عمي و سيدي و تاج راسي جمال النجار

هذا النقاش مضيعه لوقتك بالمقام الاول و لوقت من يتابعوك  التاريخ هو التاريخ , حبر علي ورق , و فهمنا يختلف حتي للثوابت التاريخيه 

الاهم أن نصنع تاريخنا , و هو لن يصنع بإيدي غيرنا علي أي حال , لنكون أكثر نفعا 

و حتي لا نخلف جيلا بلا ماض ولا حاضر 

دم بكل الود و الخير 

و متنساش أنت مديون ب 50 قهوه و عشرتاشر شيشه 
ابعت عنوان القهوه علي الخاص - فتحته الان - و بلاش شغل الغرباويه ده

----------


## لحظة صدق

مازلنا نبحث يعنى ايه  كلمة وطن

----------


## كمال عوض

شكرا يا أستاذ نجار على تشبيهك لي بالسفيه , فكل أناء ينضح بما فيه .
عموما :
في كتاب الأستاذ الدكتور زيدان عبد الباقي أستاذ علم الإجتماع (( وسائل وأساليب الإتصال )) الصادر عام 1979 يقول في صفحة 460 ما نصه :
(( ومثال آخر يتصل حول الزعم بأن جماهير 9 , 10 يونيو جاءت مؤيدة ومطالبة ببقاء كل شيئ وكل حاكم وكل مسئول , مع أن المعروف أن محافظ الإسكندرية أوحي إلى المسئولين عن هيئة النقل العام بالإسكندرية أن يسمحوا للسائقين بأخذ الأتوبيسات والإتجاه بها إلى القاهرة للمطالبة بعدم تنحي الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر , وعندما وجد محافظ البحيرة أتوبيسات الإسكندرية ذاهبة إلى القاهرة فعل نفس الشيئ وكذلك محافظات المنوفية والقليوبية وعندما تكدست كل هذه الأتوبيسات بركابها داخل القاهرة توقفت حركاتها تماما ومن ثم إضطروا للمبيت في الشارع مع من دفعهم علي صبري رئيس الوزراء حينئذ من أجل القفز فوق ظهر حصان السلطة , ومع ظل المسئولون لسنوات طويلة يصفون هذه الجماهير بالقومية والوطنية مع إنها كانت جماهير مضللة ))
نقلا عن الأستاذ الدكتور زيدان عبد الباقي 
كمال عوض

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> مازلنا نبحث يعنى ايه كلمة وطن


ماما مها
مساء الخير يا ستنا وتاج راسنا وشرفنا وعرضنا
اولا 
الوطن ليس انسان 
ولا يمكن ان يكون
ولكن فى بعض اللحظات الفاصلة فى التاريخ قد يتحول انسان الى رمز لوطن باكلمه
مثلما يحدث فى المباريات الرياضية مثلا 
اذا قد يتحول لاعب الى رمز لوطن ويقف كل ابناء الوطن خلفه ويرونه رمزا لوطنهم فى هذه اللحظة
الوطن معنى كبير اوى
تجدى فيه العزة والكرامة والشرف والعبقرية 
تجدى فيه الشجاعة والاقدام والتضحية 
وتجدى فيه ايضا العلم والذكاء 
والحنان والامان 
والفدائية 
شوفى يا ستنا 
انا ممكن اخليك تشوفى الوطن فعلا
انظرى الى اقرب مراية ليك 
ستجدى مصر 
بكل عظمتها وشموخها وحضارتها
ستجدى امامك مصر احمس وهو يطارد الهكسوس ويحرر مصر 
ستجدى مصر تحتمس وهو يخرج ليقيم اول امبراطورية فى التاريخ
واذا نظرتى بداخل قلبك
ستجدى مصر وهى تحتضن المسيح وامه العذراء مريم 
فاذا اعدتى النظر الى عينيك
ستجدى مصر صلاح الدين وهو يهزم الصليبين 
ستجدى مصر قطز وهو يتصدى للتتار ويهزمهم ليمنح العالم كله السلام والامان
لكن لو دققتى النظر الى وجهك 
ستجدين عزم عبد الناصر وهو يتحدى يؤمم قناة السويس
وستجدين ععزمه وارادته وهو يتحدى العدوان الثلاثى 
وستجدين عزم ابراهيم الرفاعى زهرة الشهداء وعبقرية سعد الشاذلى وهو يخطط لحرب اكتوبر 
لكن لو اعدتى النظر الى اعماق عينيك 
ستجدين طيبة الامهات المصريات وحنانهم على ابنائهم 
لكن لو نظرتى الى نفسك من بعيد قليلا 
ستجدين جدعنة اولاد البلد وشهامتهم 
هذا هو الوطن 
انظرى الى اقرب مراية وستجدين كل ذلك متجسد فيك
فانت روح ايزيس الحية التى تسرى فى ضمير ووجدان مصر
مساءك زى الفل يا ست الكل
ابنك المشاغب 
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> مازلنا نبحث يعنى ايه كلمة وطن


ماما مها
مساء الخير يا ستنا وتاج راسنا وشرفنا وعرضنا
اولا 
الوطن ليس انسان 
ولا يمكن ان يكون
ولكن فى بعض اللحظات الفاصلة فى التاريخ قد يتحول انسان الى رمز لوطن باكلمه
مثلما يحدث فى المباريات الرياضية مثلا 
اذا قد يتحول لاعب الى رمز لوطن ويقف كل ابناء الوطن خلفه ويرونه رمزا لوطنهم فى هذه اللحظة
الوطن معنى كبير اوى
تجدى فيه العزة والكرامة والشرف والعبقرية 
تجدى فيه الشجاعة والاقدام والتضحية 
وتجدى فيه ايضا العلم والذكاء 
والحنان والامان 
والفدائية 
شوفى يا ستنا 
انا ممكن اخليك تشوفى الوطن فعلا
انظرى الى اقرب مراية ليك 
ستجدى مصر 
بكل عظمتها وشموخها وحضارتها
ستجدى امامك مصر احمس وهو يطارد الهكسوس ويحرر مصر 
ستجدى مصر تحتمس وهو يخرج ليقيم اول امبراطورية فى التاريخ
واذا نظرتى بداخل قلبك
ستجدى مصر وهى تحتضن المسيح وامه العذراء مريم 
فاذا اعدتى النظر الى عينيك
ستجدى مصر صلاح الدين وهو يهزم الصليبين 
ستجدى مصر قطز وهو يتصدى للتتار ويهزمهم ليمنح العالم كله السلام والامان
لكن لو دققتى النظر الى وجهك 
ستجدين عزم عبد الناصر وهو يتحدى يؤمم قناة السويس
وستجدين ععزمه وارادته وهو يتحدى العدوان الثلاثى 
وستجدين عزم ابراهيم الرفاعى زهرة الشهداء وعبقرية سعد الشاذلى وهو يخطط لحرب اكتوبر 
لكن لو اعدتى النظر الى اعماق عينيك 
ستجدين طيبة الامهات المصريات وحنانهم على ابنائهم 
لكن لو نظرتى الى نفسك من بعيد قليلا 
ستجدين جدعنة اولاد البلد وشهامتهم 
هذا هو الوطن 
انظرى الى اقرب مراية وستجدين كل ذلك متجسد فيك
فانت روح ايزيس الحية التى تسرى فى ضمير ووجدان مصر
مساءك زى الفل يا ست الكل
ابنك المشاغب 
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> شكرا يا أستاذ نجار على تشبيهك لي بالسفيه , فكل أناء ينضح بما فيه .
> عموما :
> في كتاب الأستاذ الدكتور زيدان عبد الباقي أستاذ علم الإجتماع (( وسائل وأساليب الإتصال )) الصادر عام 1979 يقول في صفحة 460 ما نصه :
> (( ومثال آخر يتصل حول الزعم بأن جماهير 9 , 10 يونيو جاءت مؤيدة ومطالبة ببقاء كل شيئ وكل حاكم وكل مسئول , مع أن المعروف أن محافظ الإسكندرية أوحي إلى المسئولين عن هيئة النقل العام بالإسكندرية أن يسمحوا للسائقين بأخذ الأتوبيسات والإتجاه بها إلى القاهرة للمطالبة بعدم تنحي الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر , وعندما وجد محافظ البحيرة أتوبيسات الإسكندرية ذاهبة إلى القاهرة فعل نفس الشيئ وكذلك محافظات المنوفية والقليوبية وعندما تكدست كل هذه الأتوبيسات بركابها داخل القاهرة توقفت حركاتها تماما ومن ثم إضطروا للمبيت في الشارع مع من دفعهم علي صبري رئيس الوزراء حينئذ من أجل القفز فوق ظهر حصان السلطة , ومع ظل المسئولون لسنوات طويلة يصفون هذه الجماهير بالقومية والوطنية مع إنها كانت جماهير مضللة ))
> نقلا عن الأستاذ الدكتور زيدان عبد الباقي 
> كمال عوض


استاذ كمال اعتقد ان اعتذارى لك كافى جدا
والان اسمح لى ان اناقش فكرك 
مع احترامى الشديد للاستاذ الدكتور زيدان عبد الباقى 
اولا لم يذكر سيادته مصدر معلوماته هذه 
ثانيا هو يتحدث عن محافظات الاسكندرية والمنوفية والقليوبية فقط
طيب والدقهلية وكفر الشيخ ودمياط والشرقية والصعيد 
وهى محافظات بعيدة عن خط سير اتوبيسات الاسكندرية اى لم يتاثروا بهم 

ثالثا 
يتحدث سيادته عن جريمة اختطاف ملايين المصريين ونقلهم رغما عن ارادتهم الى القاهرة !!!!!!
ولم يخبرنا ما هى الوسيلة التى استخدمها سائقوا هذه التوبيسات للسيطرة على تلك الجماهير واخضاعها 
يعنى اركب انا كمواطن مصرى الاتوبيس داخل مدينتى لافاجأ ان السائق يختطفنى انا وكل الركاب ويتجه بنا الى القاهرة ونحن بدون نقود وطعام ولا نعرف اين سنبيت ليلتنا 
ومع ذلك نصمت 
بزمتك هل تتخيل ان يحدث ذلك
والغريب ان هذه الملايين من المصريين الذين تم اختطافهم رغما عن ارادتهم يصلون الى القاهرة لا ليمروها على راس الحكومة غضبا مما حدث لهم وبهم 
بل يقومون بالهتاف لرئيس الحكومة ورمزها الذى اعلن تنحيه عن السلطة بعد هزيمته عسكريا 
ولكن هذه الملايين من المصريين المخطوفين يهتفون له بالروح بالدم حنكمل المشوار 
حنحارب حنحارب حنحارب
انها مصر كلها ترفض الهزيمة 
وتصمم على بقاء ابنها البطل عبد الناصر فى مكانه تأمره وتجبره ان يستمر فى قيادة مسيرتها حتى الثأر 
ارجوك
اعد قراءة التاريخ بالمنطق والعقل 
فكما قالت ستنا الدكتورة مها فى مووضعها الرائع كتابة الترايخ وقراءته
اننا يجب ان نعمل عقلنا فى كل كلمة نقراها 
واذا طبقنا ذلك على كلمات الدكتور زيدان سنجد انها تتنافى مع العقل والمنطق 
شكرا لك
جمال النجار

----------


## كمال عوض

الأخ الصديق / جمال النجار
5 يونيو عام 1967 , في هذا اليوم منذ سبعة وثلاثون عاما .. كنا عائدين توا من المدرسة ونحن نحمل شهادات التخرج من المدرسة الإبتدائية .. أحاول أن أستعيد بعض من ذكرياتي في هذا اليوم بتفكير الطفل الذي عايش أحداثه بكل ما فيها من مرارة وأسي لم نشعر بهما إلا عندما تخطينا مرحلة الشباب.
لم نشعر بتبعيات هذا الموقف ولم ندرك معني هزيمة شعب .. بل كل ماهزنا من الداخل هو نظرات الإنكسار والشعور بالهزيمة والمهانة التي رأيناها في عيني جمال عبد الناصر وهو يلق خطابه الشهير ..جمال عبد الناصر .. هذه القمة الشامخة .. والتي كنا لا نراها إلا إذا رفعنا أعيننا إلى أعلى .. تعترف بالهزيمة ..جمال عبد الناصر ... الذي كنا نتغني بحبه ونهلل لأسمه .. ونلزم بيوتنا ... حينما يتحدث عبر شاشات التليفزيون في المناسبات المختلفة ... لا يقو أن يرفع رأسه أمام شعبه .
عندما كنا نمارس ألعابنا الطفولية في الشارع ... كنا نتحدي بعضنا البعض  .. وكانت هناك عبارة دارجة على ألسنتنا (( يبقي أبن عبد الناصر من يفعل كذا وكذا )) .
مفردات قاموسنا أصبح يحتوي على كلمات لم نعهدها من قبل .. هزيمة ... إسرائيل ... الصمود والتحدي ... حرب الإستنزاف .. كوماندوز ... عبور ... الضفة الشرقية للقناة ..
تحول عبد الناصر إلى شبح إنسان ... وظل قائد ... ومع ذلك لم نفقد الثقة في الغد ... لم نرهب إسرائيل .. كما نرهبها اليوم ... لم نخش أمريكا ... كما نهابها اليوم .
إستطاعت الحرب أن تجمع الشعب المصري كله في جبهة واحدة .. وحول مشروع قومي واحد هو ضرورة عبور الهزيمة وتحقيق النصر .
 رغم الهزيمة فإن أهم نتائجها الإيجابية .. إنها أستطاعت ان تعيد النظام العربي إلى وحدة الصف .. وتمت المصالحة بين النظم الثورية والمحافظة , وبرز أسلوب التنسيق والتعاون بين الأنظمة العربية على الرغم من إختلاف ايدولوجياتها , وهو ما لم يتحقق رغم النصر في حرب أكتوبر عام 1973 .
ورأيي يا أستاذ جمال أن كل تلك المشاعر كانت نتيجة تلقائية للخوف , ومطالبتنا عبد الناصر بالبقاء , هو الخوف من الغد , تخيل نفسك سيدي في مركب على وشك الغرق , ثم يحاول الربان أن يلقي بنفسه في الماء ... ماذا سيكون رد فعلك , هو تصميمك علي بقاءه حتي يتم إنقاذ المركب بما فيها من الركاب , فالموضوع لا يتعلق بحبنا للربان أو كراهيتنا له .. بل فقط النجاة أولا ثم الحساب .
هل تذكر سيدي الفاضل مظاهرات عمال حلوان ومظاهرات الطلبة التي عرفت بإسم مظاهرات الطيران ؟
هل كنا نجرؤ على الخروج في مظاهرات قبل النكسة , هل كنا نحاول التعبير عن رأينا باي شكل من الأشكال ؟
ألم تكن  الصحافة بالكامل مبرمجة تحت إسم محمد حسنين هيكل , والإعلام في أحمد سعيد ومحمد عروق ؟
مع تحياتي 

كمال عوض
Kamalawad848@hotmail.com

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> عمي و سيدي و تاج راسي جمال النجار
> 
> هذا النقاش مضيعه لوقتك بالمقام الاول و لوقت من يتابعوك التاريخ هو التاريخ , حبر علي ورق , و فهمنا يختلف حتي للثوابت التاريخيه 
> 
> الاهم أن نصنع تاريخنا , و هو لن يصنع بإيدي غيرنا علي أي حال , لنكون أكثر نفعا 
> 
> و حتي لا نخلف جيلا بلا ماض ولا حاضر 
> 
> دم بكل الود و الخير 
> ...


صباح الفل يا عمنا
تصدق بقى انى فعلا حاعزمك على الشاى والشيشه ههههههههههههههههه
انا طبعا معك الاهم ان ننتبه للحاضر الذى يريدون سرقته منا 
والاهم ان ننتبه للمستقبل الذى يريدون سرقته ايضا من ابنائنا 
وانا معك يجب نصنع نحن تاريخنا لاننا لو تركناه سيصنه الامريكان لنا وسيكون كله ابو غريب 
وسيصنعه اليهود لنا وسيكون كله دير ياسين
ولكن 
يا عمنا 
اذا لم نعرف تاريخنا ونستلهمه 
لن يكون لنا واقع ولا مستقبل
تاريخنا يؤكد لنا اننا امة عظيمة 
امة وصفها ربها يوما بانها خير امة اخرجت للناس 
تاريخنا يقول لنا اننا من بدا الحضارة الانسانية ومن دعمها على مر التاريخ
اى ان التخلف ليس جين وراثى يجرى فى دمائنا كما يحاولون ان يقنعونا 
اى ان السفه والغفلة ليست قدرا مقدرا علينا كما يحاولون اقناعنا
اى اننا نستطيع رغم كل شىء تحدى امركيا واسرائيل وفرض ارادتنا عليهم كما فعلنا مع الهكسوس والتتار والصليبيين وكما فعلنا فى رحب اكتوبر
ان امتنا تتعرض لهجمة شرسة تريد ان ترسخ فى وجداننا اننا امة من العبيد 
ويلبسون دعاويهم الكاذبه ثوب العلم
كل يوم ينشر بحث يؤكد اننا متخلفين كما كنا دائما
لهذا نستدعى التاريخ 
لندرك منه اننا كنا دائما امة حرة ابية 
واننا نستطيع لو اردنا ان نفرض ارادتنا على الدنيا كلها 
فقط ان نريد
الشاى والشيشة يا ابنى لعمنا 
مساءك زى الفل يا من تعشق الورد مثلى ولكنى احتاج القمح الذى تعشقه اكثر من الورد
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> الأخ الصديق / جمال النجار
> 5 يونيو عام 1967 , في هذا اليوم منذ سبعة وثلاثون عاما .. كنا عائدين توا من المدرسة ونحن نحمل شهادات التخرج من المدرسة الإبتدائية .. أحاول أن أستعيد بعض من ذكرياتي في هذا اليوم بتفكير الطفل الذي عايش أحداثه بكل ما فيها من مرارة وأسي لم نشعر بهما إلا عندما تخطينا مرحلة الشباب.
> لم نشعر بتبعيات هذا الموقف ولم ندرك معني هزيمة شعب .. بل كل ماهزنا من الداخل هو نظرات الإنكسار والشعور بالهزيمة والمهانة التي رأيناها في عيني جمال عبد الناصر وهو يلق خطابه الشهير ..جمال عبد الناصر .. هذه القمة الشامخة .. والتي كنا لا نراها إلا إذا رفعنا أعيننا إلى أعلى .. تعترف بالهزيمة ..جمال عبد الناصر ... الذي كنا نتغني بحبه ونهلل لأسمه .. ونلزم بيوتنا ... حينما يتحدث عبر شاشات التليفزيون في المناسبات المختلفة ... لا يقو أن يرفع رأسه أمام شعبه .
> عندما كنا نمارس ألعابنا الطفولية في الشارع ... كنا نتحدي بعضنا البعض .. وكانت هناك عبارة دارجة على ألسنتنا (( يبقي أبن عبد الناصر من يفعل كذا وكذا )) .
> مفردات قاموسنا أصبح يحتوي على كلمات لم نعهدها من قبل .. هزيمة ... إسرائيل ... الصمود والتحدي ... حرب الإستنزاف .. كوماندوز ... عبور ... الضفة الشرقية للقناة ..
> تحول عبد الناصر إلى شبح إنسان ... وظل قائد ... ومع ذلك لم نفقد الثقة في الغد ... لم نرهب إسرائيل .. كما نرهبها اليوم ... لم نخش أمريكا ... كما نهابها اليوم .
> إستطاعت الحرب أن تجمع الشعب المصري كله في جبهة واحدة .. وحول مشروع قومي واحد هو ضرورة عبور الهزيمة وتحقيق النصر .
> رغم الهزيمة فإن أهم نتائجها الإيجابية .. إنها أستطاعت ان تعيد النظام العربي إلى وحدة الصف .. وتمت المصالحة بين النظم الثورية والمحافظة , وبرز أسلوب التنسيق والتعاون بين الأنظمة العربية على الرغم من إختلاف ايدولوجياتها , وهو ما لم يتحقق رغم النصر في حرب أكتوبر عام 1973 .
> ورأيي يا أستاذ جمال أن كل تلك المشاعر كانت نتيجة تلقائية للخوف , ومطالبتنا عبد الناصر بالبقاء , هو الخوف من الغد , تخيل نفسك سيدي في مركب على وشك الغرق , ثم يحاول الربان أن يلقي بنفسه في الماء ... ماذا سيكون رد فعلك , هو تصميمك علي بقاءه حتي يتم إنقاذ المركب بما فيها من الركاب , فالموضوع لا يتعلق بحبنا للربان أو كراهيتنا له .. بل فقط النجاة أولا ثم الحساب .
> ...


*استاذى الفاضل كمال عوض*

اسمح لى اولا ان اشكرك على هذه الصورة العوفية الرائعة التى حاول كل عشاق عبد الناصر ان يرسموها لفشلوا من شدة صدقها وعفويتها 

واعنى بها صورة هؤلاء الاطفال الصغار الذين يتحدون بعضهم بكلمة لو كان ابوك جمال عبد الاصر اعمل كذا 

الله 

ما اروعها واجلها واعظمها واصدقها من صورة جسدت بكل عفوية كل مشاعر المصريين تجاه هذا الرجل 

نعم 

كان ابو كل المصريين 

نحن نتحدث عن مصر فى فترة الستينيات التى جسدتها لنا بقلمك

وهؤلاء الاطفال مؤكد انهم لم يكونوا يقراءون لمحمد حسنين هيكل حتى يتاثروا به

وطبعا لم يكن هناك وسائل اعلام غير الراديو والتليفزيون ولم يكن الاطفال فى تلك الفترة متعلقين بهم كثيرا فلم يكن هناك اسبيس تون وخلافه 

المهم 

ترى ما الذى اوصل هؤلاء الاطفال الى الاحساس بهذا الرجل هكذا

ما الذى جعلهم يرون فيه صورة الاب المثالى والمثل الاعلى للابوة 

الا يمكن ان يكونوا قد استمدوا هذا الاحساس من ذويهم ومن كثرة ما سمعوه عنه وعن اعماله العظيمة التى جعلتهم يشعرون انه فعلا احن اب واكمل واعظم اب 

استاذى الفاضل 

اسمح لى ان اناقش الجزئية الاخرى فى ردك

حيث نتفق معا ان جموع المصريين خرجت لتطالب عبد الناصر بعدم التنحى بعد هزيمة وكارثة يونيو 

خروج الجماهير حقيقة تاريخية ثابته لا نختلف عليها كما جاء فى ردك الكريم

ولكن

انت تفسرها بانه الخوف من المجهول اذا غاب قائد المركب وسط البحر كما جاء بتشبيهك 

ولكن اذا كانت الجماهير تدرك ان هذا القائد هو من اوصلها الى الكارثة فقد كان الاولى ان تلقى به فى البحر  وتبحث عن قائد غيره

سيدى الفاضل هنا نحن لا نناقش حقيقة تاريخية بل نحاول تفسير تلك الحقيقة  وهذا ما نبهتنا اليه الدكتورة مها فى موضوعها الرائع كتابة التاريخ وقراءته 

وهو اننا يجب ان نفرق بين الحقيقة التاريخية ووجهة نظر البعض فى التاريخ 

الحقيقة الثابته ان الجماهير خرجت لتطالب عبد الناصر بعدم التنحى

وطبعا هناك وجهة نظر اخرى غير التى تفضلت بطرحها وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها

انا مثلا ارى ان تلك الجماهير خرجت لايمانها بقدرة عبد الناصر ان يعبر بها هذه الهزيمة فلم تكن مصر اول من يهزم فى معركة ولا آخرهم ( ارجو الا يفهم انى ادافع او اقلل من حجم الهزيمة فانا ادعوها دائما الهزيمة الكارثة وطبعا لا يوجد احد يمكن ان يبرىء عبد الناصر من المسئولية عنها وهو قد حمل نفسه كل المسئولية عنها )

وارى ان تلك الجماهير خرجت لايمانها ان ما اعطاه لها عبد الناصر اكبر من هذه الهزيمة فهو من قام بالثورة وهو من استرد لمصر حريتها من الاحتلال الانجليزى  وهو من قام ببناء السد العالى وامم قناة السويس وهو من حقق العدالة الاجتماعية لتلك الجماهير وهو ما جعل اطفالها يونه فى صورة الابا المثالى الذى يتمنون الانتماء اليه 

وهى كلها مكاسب رات الجماهير انها تجعلها تغفر له الهزيمة وتتمسك به ليقود مسيرتها حتى التحرير

استاذى الفاضل 

عبد الناصر كما اقول دائما لم يكن ملاكا منزها عن الخطأ 

ولم يكن نبيا معصوما

ولكنه كان مجرد مواطن مصرى 

احب مصر وبادله شعبها حبا بحب صورة هؤلاء الاطفال هى تجسيد لهذا الحب بين قائد وشعب 

صورة فى قمة الروعة فى عفويتها وصدقها 

شكرا لك يا سيدى

جمال النجار

----------


## atefhelal

*مصر تساوى صفرا بدون العرب
العرب يساوون أصفارا بدون مصر
إذا ضاعت فلسطين لاقدر الله سوف تضيع مصر ومعها كل العرب ، فلا حدود لأطماع إسرائيل من النيل للفرات وهى أطماع معلنة يل ومعلقة كخريطة فى الكنيست الإسرائيلى ، وعندما ذهب السادات إلى الكنيست الإسرائيلى دون تفويض من الشعب المصرى وخطب خطبته العصماء كان ضوء هذه الخريطة يغطى على أضواء كل كلماته ..

وقد تلاعبت إسرائيل بالسادات وبورقة السلام التى لوّح بها ، وهذه حقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس .. فقد ابتلعت اسرائيل الضفة الغربية بالكامل بعد أن أعطى السادات إسرائيل الضوء الأخضر يكلمته التى أعلنها قائلا أن حرب أكتوبر هى " آخر الحروب " ، وحدث أعتى هجوم إسرائيلى شهدته الضقة الغربية بعد زيارة السادات للقدس عام 1977 ، أما الهجوم الأكبر والمستمر حتى الآن قكان بعد توقيع اتفاقيات أوسلوا عام 1993 التى داسها الإسرائيليون بأقدامهم ..

أكاد أقسم أن "كامب دافيد" على كثرة ثغراتها سوف تتبخر هى الأخرى وتُداس بأقدام الصهاينة بعد أن يفرغوا من طرد الفلسطينيين أو إبادتهم (لاقدر الله) ويتفرغوا لنا .. ومنطق الأحداث الحالية يمكن أن يقنع أى غافل بتلك النتيجة ..

وإن كان عبد الناصر تسبب بسياساته وثقته فى بعض الأفراد أو حتى بحماقته (إن أراد البعض ذلك) فى نكسة يونيو 1967 .. فيكفينا فخرا عدم استسلامه أو ركوعه ، وأنه جعل قرار الحرب قرارا شعبيا لايمكن أن يتهرب منه أى رئيس لاحق لمصر .. وأشعر أنه كلما زاد الهجوم على شخص عبد الناصر ، تزيد عظمة هذا الرجل فى نظرى ونظر كل من يقرأ المرحلة كاملة ولايتعمد تجزئتها أو التركيز على بعض أحداثها إرضاءا لبعض أهوائه أوتبريرا عاجزا لما وصلنا إليه من فشل فى مجالات كثيرة لادخل لعبد الناصر بها .. ولايعنى الهجوم عليه سوى نوع من أنواع الهروب المرذول من مسئولياتنا الحالية تجاه بلدنا وكرامته ورفاهيته ،.*

----------


## كمال عوض

الأستاذ الفاضل والأخ الصديق جمال النجار ,,
أحييك على ما ورد في مقالك , بأن هناك فرق بين وجهة النظر الشخصية والحقيقة التاريخية , واؤيدك تماما في هذا .
وإن كنت أميل إلى وجهة نظري بأن مظاهرات الطلبة وعمال حلوان كانت بداية خروج المارد من القمقم , وأن ناصر كان سيواجه أوقات عصيبة في مواجهة المصريين , لو أن الله تعالي مد في عمره , وثقة الشعب المصري في ناصر ربما كان نابعا من قناعته ببداية التخلص من جوقة الحكم المحيطة به , وتمثل ذلك في إقصاء عبد الحكيم عامر عن الجيش وتطهير صفوف القوات المسلحة من بعض كبار الضباط .
مع تحياتي وجزيل شكري
كمال

----------


## أحمد المليجي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخ كمال اعتقد انك لن تتفهم لما تحدث عنة الاخ جمال فهو ليس مجرد فلم 
اولا: كيف يكون عامل مصري بسيط تاسس المصنع الذي يعمل فية علي اكتافة و افني عمره كلة فية ثم يجد هذا المصنع بيع الي القطاع الخاص الذي بالتالي يعمل بقدر الامكان علي تخفيض العمالة فيجد نفسة في الششششششششارع

ثانيا: موضوع الاثار هل يمكن لك ان تبيع رفات و مقابر ابائك و اجدادك . انا عندما اقف امام هذة الاثار فانا اقف امام اجدادي لذلك فانا افضل ان تخزن ولا تباع لان تاريخنا اغلي من اي شيء في هذا الكون و هناك مقوله تقول ( المصرين مبيسبوش حقهم و لو بعد 7000 سنة ) بمعني ان شاء الله هيجي يوم و ترجع فية كل الاثار المسلوبة 

الوطن يا سيدي الفاضل هو كل شيء حتي التراب الذي نمشي عليه

اسمع جيفارا بيقول اية (كلام من ذهب والله)
إننا للمرة الألف نقول:
لا وحقّ الضوء..
من هذا التراب الحُرِّ
لن نفقد ذرّه!!
إننا لن ننحني..
للنار والفولاذ يوماً..
قيد شعرَة!!

----------


## كمال عوض

أهلا بك يا أخ توتي في المنتدي ..
الأستاذ جمال النجار أستاذي وإذا لم أفهم كلامه اليوم فبالتأكيد سأحاول أن أفهمه فيما بعد ... مفيش مشكلة , ولا يهمك سيدي .
كمال

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> أهلا بك يا أخ توتي في المنتدي ..
> الأستاذ جمال النجار أستاذي وإذا لم أفهم كلامه اليوم فبالتأكيد سأحاول أن أفهمه فيما بعد ... مفيش مشكلة , ولا يهمك سيدي .
> كمال


اخى العزيز  الاستاذ كمال عوض 
يا عمنا انا لسه راجع من السفر حالا 
تعرف دخلت الخواطر لقيت هناك كلمات جميلة جدا لك سارد عليها 
تعرف اجمل ما فيها صدقها 
انت رائع 
بصراحة لا اعرف عما تتحدثان اعذرنى فانا مرهق الان لكن اعدك ان استكمل الحوار هنا غدا ان شاء الله

اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## كمال عوض

الأخ الصديق / جمال النجار
ألف حمدالله على السلامة .....أفتقدتك كثيرا الأيام الماضية يعلم الله .
كمال عوض

----------


## غيمات

جمال النجار

أحترامي لقلمك.............. ولألمك

وليس هناك فرق

______________________________

ولكن ازدادت الأخبار التى تعلن أن الحكومة المصرية بدأت فى بيع مصر وأنها قاربت الانتهاء من بيعها حتى قيل انه لم يتبقى غير الهرم والنيل 
_____________________________________

أنت ماسمعتش عن مشروع امتداد خط من النيل الي ..........................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حتي النيل

ات متأخر عن الملومات قوي

يعني ايه كلمة وطن

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه

الجرح اعمق بكثير

لم تسعفني كلماتي

فباتت محشوره بحلقي

يابن الحلال خليك في حالك

يابنت الحلال امشي جنب الحيط

<<<<<<<<<<<<<< خايفه تدخل مستشفي المجانين

الموضوع مش محتاج مشنشفي

عارف ليه

انزل الشارع تعرف ان 99 % اصبحوا مجانين

ومفيش مكان خالي بالمستشفي

رحمك الله ورحمنا جميعا

----------


## جمال النجار

رفع بمناسبة مشروع الصكوك الذى عزمت حكومة الاخوان اصادره لتكمل خيانه نظام مبارك باستكمال بيع مصر
يسقط محمد مرسى مبارك
جمال النجار

----------

